# This or That



## MellonFriend

Pick between two or more options that the previous person posted and then pose your own options. It doesn't have to be just between two things. Example: 

Set up round: Night or Day?

Next Poster: Night. 

Sweet or Salty? (Now you answer and purpose your own "This or That")


----------



## Tanya

Jelly adnd custard or ice cream


----------



## Kass

Ice cream
Winter or summer


----------



## senoradirt

summer

north or south


----------



## Tanya

South
East or West


----------



## Iluvlilly!

West
Goat or multiple goats:heehee:


----------



## Kass

Multiple goats! 

Jeans or sweatpants


----------



## MellonFriend

Jeans!

New or Old


----------



## senoradirt

Depends on what it is, for example, food; but generally old

Boxers or briefs


----------



## Tanya

Both. I love sleeping in boxers but prefer briefs with jeans

Theater or dvd at home


----------



## MellonFriend

Ooo... tough... Theater when there's no pandemic. DVD while there is.

Hot or Cold?


----------



## Tanya

Cold. Its so hot here at the moment that I take 3 showers from persperation. 

Ocean or mointains


----------



## MellonFriend

Mountains :inlove:

Clouds or clear skies?


----------



## Tanya

Clouds


----------



## Tanya

Swimming Pool or lake


----------



## toth boer goats

Lake

Buck or Doe?


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

doe
pullover hoodies or zip up jackets


----------



## Tanya

Zip up jackets


----------



## Tanya

Puppies or kittens


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Puppies:inlove::inlove:
Horses or Cows


----------



## toth boer goats

Cows


Happy or sad


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

happy
tv shows or movies


----------



## toth boer goats

Movies

Ice cream or cake


----------



## Tanya

Ice cream

Sweet or salty


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Salty
Morning chores or Night chores


----------



## Tanya

Morning chores

Mexican or Italian.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Mexican
Eagles or Owls


----------



## Tanya

Both. I love them both.
Bicycle or hike


----------



## MellonFriend

Bicycle. I haven't bicycled in years, but I do love it.

Fried or grilled?


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Grilled
T-shirts or long sleeves?


----------



## Boers4ever

T-shirts
Rabbit kits or chicks?


----------



## Tanya

Chicks.

Goat hugs or human hugs


----------



## Boers4ever

Goat hugs!!
Introvert or extrovert?


----------



## Tanya

Extrovertion when its my choice.

Morning person or evening person


----------



## toth boer goats

Evening 


Ford or chevy


----------



## MellonFriend

Chevy! All the way.

Cats or dogs


----------



## Tanya

Both

Toyota or Jeep


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Neither, but if I HAD to choose Toyota.
Car or Truck


----------



## Tanya

Truck
New years or Christmas


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Christmas, but I also like a new year since it means a new beginning kind of.
Easter or 4th of July


----------



## Tanya

Um.... can I say neither? The closest I come to 4th July is my birthday on 13th...lol and I believe the true meaning of Easter is lost on the masses...

Crakers or quiet


----------



## Kass

Quiet
Get up early or sleep in


----------



## Tanya

Get up early

Queen ir David Bowie


----------



## toth boer goats

Queen

comedies or horror movies


----------



## Tanya

Horror movies

60's or 80's


----------



## Boers4ever

80’s 
Clipping hooves or giving shots


----------



## Kass

Trimming hooves! I use a knife, and I got my finger pretty good once, but yesterday I went to give my first shot and I couldn't do it! My dad had to.
Clipping hooves or shaving udders


----------



## toth boer goats

Clipping hooves.


Goats or sheep


----------



## Tanya

Both

Custard or cream


----------



## toth boer goats

Cream

dog or cat


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Dog! All the way!
Ducks or flamingos


----------



## Tanya

Flamingos

Monopoly or 30 seconds


----------



## MellonFriend

Monopoly

Marvel or Dc superheroes


----------



## Tanya

I love all superheroes
White or off white


----------



## Kass

Off white
Chickens or ducks


----------



## Tanya

Chickens


----------



## toth boer goats

Eggs


----------



## Tanya

Cheese or cream


----------



## toth boer goats

Oops I forgot to put the this or that, oh well, LOL.

Cheese


Rain or snow


----------



## Tanya

Snow

Sugar or spice


----------



## Boers4ever

Sugar
Llamas or Alpacas?


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Uhh neither lol! But if a have to choose a llama!
Huskies or Beagles


----------



## Tanya

Huskies

Potatoes or rice


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Potatoes
Eggs or cereal


----------



## Tanya

Fresh farm eggs. My own chickens eggs taste sooooo much better than store bought eggs.

Tomatoes or cucumbers


----------



## Kass

Cucumbers
Fast food or salad


----------



## Tanya

Salad. Always salad

Whining children or screaming goats


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Screaming goats:heehee:

Twins or quads (goats)


----------



## Tanya

Quads

Children or teenagers


----------



## toth boer goats

Children 

Prime rib or shrimp


----------



## Tanya

Shrimp

Calm or comotion


----------



## Boers4ever

CALM
Nuts or chips


----------



## toth boer goats

Nuts 

Wind or breeze


----------



## Tanya

Breeze

Coke or Dr Pepper


----------



## Kass

Dr Pepper
Books or podcasts


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Books
Water or Milk


----------



## Tanya

Milk

Apes or lions


----------



## MellonFriend

Lions

Orange or Grape


----------



## Kass

Grape
Shower or bath


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Shower
Fruit or veggies


----------



## Aasiya

Fruit!
Camping or a drive?


----------



## goatblessings

Camping.

Mountains or ocean?


----------



## Aasiya

Oh that's hard;I love both! But if I have to choose one...
Ocean!
Sun or Moon?


----------



## Boers4ever

Sun
Black goats or white goats


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Black!
Dapple or solid black


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Dapple!

Horned or polled?


----------



## Tanya

Either. They both beautiful.

Hiking or driving


----------



## Aasiya

Definitely hiking
I hate cars lol


----------



## Kass

Cleaning or laundry


----------



## Tanya

Both

Soap or body wash


----------



## MellonFriend

Soap

Bath or shower?


----------



## toth boer goats

Shower

pasture or dry lot


----------



## Tanya

Pasture

4 wheel drive or mini van


----------



## Kass

4 wheel drive
Bee sting or poison ivy


----------



## senoradirt

Bee sting

You have to be (choose) age 16 or age 61


----------



## Iluvlilly!

16
Yellow or Blue


----------



## Kass

Blue
Italian food or Chinese food


----------



## toth boer goats

Love both but Chinese.


Mud or sleet


----------



## Tanya

Sleet

Breakfast or dinner


----------



## toth boer goats

Dinner

roses or daisies


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Roses
real flowers or fake flowers


----------



## Tanya

Roses

Pumpkin or sweet potatoe


----------



## goatblessings

Sweet potatoes

Kids or does in milk?


----------



## Tanya

Kids

Lego or wooden blocks


----------



## Boers4ever

Wooden blocks
Real flowers or fake flowers


----------



## Tanya

Real flowers

Bread or rice


----------



## Ana

Mm... tough choice, bread.
Mountains or beach?


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Love them both!
Winter or spring


----------



## Ana

Spring (my personal favorite is fall)

The park or the neighborhood to take a walk


----------



## Iluvlilly!

The park!
Walking or swimming


----------



## Kass

Depends on the weather... walking with the goats
Writing or typing


----------



## Tanya

Writing

Tea or coffee


----------



## Kass

Coffee 
Dress or jeans


----------



## Tanya

Jeans. Always jeans.

Sand or grass


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Grass, but sand is okay too!
Green or purple?


----------



## Boers4ever

Green
Cornbread or biscuits


----------



## Tanya

Biscuites

Thunder or lightning


----------



## Boers4ever

Lighting
Reading or writing


----------



## Tanya

Both

Television or radio


----------



## toth boer goats

Television 

fast car or tractor


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Tractor
White goat or tri colored goat?


----------



## Tanya

Tractor

Plane or train


----------



## Kass

Train? 
Candy or Chocolate


----------



## Tanya

Chocolate....

Vanilla or strawberry


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Strawberry. But Vanilla is good too.

Small dog or Large dog


----------



## MellonFriend

Small, but that's a real toss up. I like my small dogs small and my big dogs BIG.

Donkey or Mule


----------



## Tanya

Donkey

Eagle or hawk


----------



## senoradirt

Eagle

John Wayne or Clint Eastwood


----------



## Kass

John Wayne 
Ducks or geese


----------



## Boers4ever

Ducks... geese are mean!!
Snowball fight or sledding


----------



## MellonFriend

Sledding

Star Wars or Star Trek


----------



## Tanya

Neither

Fast and furious or back to the future


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Fast and Furious

Movies or TV


----------



## Tanya

Movies

Pizza or pasta


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Pizza

Mexican or Italian


----------



## Boers4ever

Mexican
Pastures or woods.


----------



## Tanya

Pastures and woods

Ski slopes or rolling green hills


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Rolling green hills

Flies or Mosquitos


----------



## Tanya

Mosquitos

Bees or butteeflies


----------



## Kass

Butterfly 
Chocolate hot chocolate or salted caramel hot chocolate


----------



## Tanya

Salted caramel

Crime and true events or fantasy and sci-fi


----------



## senoradirt

Had enough of true events (lately synonymous with crimes) so I'll say fantasy.

politicians or lawyers (assuming that the person is not both which is often the case)


----------



## Tanya

Lawyers.... allot of fun watch them spinning the same fact 20 different ways and a judge dont believe them any way.

Tween or adolescent


----------



## Ana

Adolescent. I guess.

Horse or cow


----------



## Kass

Horse
Would you rather 70 degrees year round or 50 degrees year round


----------



## Ana

Mm.. 60? Just kidding although 60 sounds better I will have to go with 70.

Thunder or very windy


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Thunder...but I don't like either!

Rain or Snow


----------



## AlabamaGirl

snow
angler fish or goblin shark


----------



## JML Farms

Angler fish
Drip coffee pot or percolator


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Drip coffee pot

Old barn or metal building


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

ohhh, old barn if its been well kept
paintings or drawings


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Drawings

Modern or upcycle


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Modern

Dapple or paint


----------



## AlabamaGirl

Moers kiko boars said:


> Modern
> 
> Dapple or paint


Dapple
Sundgau or moonspots


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Moonspots

Boer or Lamancha


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Boer

Dairy or Meat goats


----------



## Kass

Dairy ( so far )
Singles or triplets


----------



## AlabamaGirl

Kass said:


> Dairy ( so far )
> Singles or triplets


Triplets
Loaded potatoes or rotisserie chicken


----------



## toth boer goats

Rotisserie chicken 


Horror movies or westerns


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Westerns

Excersize or Chocolate


----------



## toth boer goats

Chocolate 

drive in theaters or walk in


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Drive in


Mall or Super wall mart


----------



## AlabamaGirl

Moers kiko boars said:


> Drive in
> 
> Mall or Super wall mart


super wall mart
Tractor Supply or RuralKing


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Tractor supply!

McDonald's or KFC


----------



## Boers4ever

KFC!!!!!
Going mudding or racing


----------



## Iluvlilly!

going mudding!!

Four-wheelers or Dirk bike


----------



## AlabamaGirl

Iluvlilly! said:


> going mudding!!
> 
> Four-wheelers or Dirk bike


4 wheeler

minty chocolate or mango icecream


----------



## MellonFriend

Minty chocolate. Mmmm....

Coughs or sneezes


----------



## Kass

4 wheeler? I've never used a dirt bike
Hiking or movie theater


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hiking & coughs


Home cooked meal or pizza


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Home cooked meals

Reading paper pages or tablet pages


----------



## healthyishappy

Tablet pages.

Automatic or manual transmission? Car, Atv, whatever, you choose.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Manuel...they stopped making them..


Horses or cattle


----------



## Boers4ever

Cattle
Huge dog or itty bitty dog


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Huge dog...


Pick up truck or car


----------



## AlabamaGirl

Moers kiko boars said:


> Huge dog...
> 
> Pick up truck or car


pick up truck
a herd of cattle or a herd of goats


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Herd of goats


Muck boots or high heels


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Muck boots. I have never worn high heels! Eggs or cereal for breakfast.


----------



## Boers4ever

Eggs. Cereal is nothing but sugar.
House plants or house cats


----------



## AlabamaGirl

Boers4ever said:


> Eggs. Cereal is nothing but sugar.
> House plants or house cats


house cats
raise chickens or turkeys?


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Chickens
Ford or Chevy


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Chevy..would love a 57 pickup!

Pork chops or sirloin steak


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Pork chops

Chili or Mac 'n cheese


----------



## AlabamaGirl

Iluvlilly! said:


> Pork chops
> 
> Chili or Mac 'n cheese


Chili.. specifically Haystack
lamb or beef


----------



## toth boer goats

Beef

ranch dressing or thousand island


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ranch...


Full blood goat....or mixed breed goat


----------



## AlabamaGirl

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ranch...
> 
> Full blood goat....or mixed breed goat


Fullblood goat
Reincarnate as a parrot or an elephant


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Elephant...




Race car....or race boat


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Race car

Fishing or hunting


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Fishing


Yacht or. SUV


----------



## toth boer goats

Yacht

Swimming at the lake or a pool


----------



## Tanya

Lake

Biscuites or rusks


----------



## Ana

Biscuits

Pancakes or waffles


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Waffles

Mornings or Nights


----------



## AlabamaGirl

Iluvlilly! said:


> Waffles
> 
> Mornings or Nights


mornings

Alabama or Alaska


----------



## Boers4ever

Oooooh difficult choice.... if not both then... Alaska. 
Being a School teacher or an athlete


----------



## Kass

Athlete
Sunrise with the goats or sunset with the goats


----------



## Tanya

Sunrise with goats 

Pickles or onions


----------



## Boers4ever

Pickles
Blinds or curtains


----------



## AlabamaGirl

Boers4ever said:


> Pickles
> Blinds or curtains


blinds

house or apartment


----------



## Kass

House
Cookies or ice cream


----------



## AlabamaGirl

Kass said:


> House
> Cookies or ice cream


ice-cream

watermelon or blackberries


----------



## Tanya

Blackberries

Strawberries or gooseberries


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Strawberries

Pineapple or Kiwi


----------



## toth boer goats

Kiwi

woodstove or fireplace


----------



## Kass

Fireplace
Wood floors or other


----------



## Tanya

Wood floors. I love the sounds they make when you walk on them without shoes.

Conforter or sheets and blankets


----------



## KST Goat Farm

Blankets. 

Laptop or desktop computer?


----------



## JML Farms

Laptop

Bar-b-q or Mexican food?


----------



## AlabamaGirl

BBQ

Chicken or soy for the rest of your life


----------



## happybleats

Chicken 

Dogs or cats?


----------



## MissMiniNubian

Dogs
Whale shark or beluga?


----------



## AlabamaGirl

Beluga

Reincarnated as a rat or a deer


----------



## senoradirt

Rat

spiderman or batman?


----------



## Lindsay1983

Batman (because spiders....eeewww!!) 

short hair or long?


----------



## AlabamaGirl

looong!!

Blue eyes or black eyes


----------



## MellonFriend

Oooo tough. Blue I guess. 

Batman or Superman


----------



## MissMiniNubian

Superman
Wonder Woman or Captain Marvel?


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Captain Marvel!

Pizza or hamburgers?


----------



## Boers4ever

Hamburger 
Palace or castle


----------



## AlabamaGirl

Palace

strawberries or blueberries


----------



## MissMiniNubian

Strawberries
Books or tv?


----------



## Tanya

Books

Drizzel or fog


----------



## AlabamaGirl

Tanya said:


> Books
> 
> Drizzel or fog


fog

ice or snow


----------



## Tanya

Snow

Sprinkles or icing


----------



## AlabamaGirl

Icing

diet coke or diet pepsi


----------



## Tanya

Coke.... not diet...

Oranges or lemons


----------



## AlabamaGirl

Oranges to eat! (But I like lemon scented things the best!)

Roses or honeysuckles


----------



## Boers4ever

Honeysuckles
Calendar or planner book


----------



## MellonFriend

Calendar

Cooking or Gardening


----------



## AlabamaGirl

MellonFriend said:


> Calendar
> 
> Cooking or Gardening


Gardening

Tomatoes or turnip greens


----------



## Tanya

Turnip greens

Curry powder or red pepper


----------



## happybleats

Curry

Clean house or clean barn


----------



## Tanya

Oh both... I am OCD that way...

Sandles or sneakers


----------



## MissMiniNubian

Sneakers

Swimming pool or beach?


----------



## Tanya

Beach... always the beach...

Palm trees or oak tress


----------



## MissMiniNubian

Oak trees

Coyote or fox?


----------



## Boers4ever

Fox
Donkey or mule


----------



## JML Farms

Mule

Peecan or puhcan (how do u say pecan)


----------



## MellonFriend

Puh-cahn :lolgoat:

Tulips or Roses


----------



## MissMiniNubian

Roses

sports car or truck?


----------



## JML Farms

Trucks

Chicken livers or gizzards?


----------



## Tanya

Both gizzards and livers.... the only "meat I eat" second highest iron content.

Laces or velcro


----------



## MissMiniNubian

Laces

Cake or pie?


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Cake!

Cheesecake or a torte


----------



## Tanya

Cheesecake

Ice or cool water


----------



## senoradirt

Cool water

Hanky panky or turn yourself around


----------



## Tanya

Lol... no idea what that is...

Flies or masquitò's


----------



## MissMiniNubian

Flies!

grass or dirt?


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Grass.

Brown dirt or reddish clay dirt?


----------



## Tanya

Brown dirt

Socks or pantihose


----------



## Boers4ever

Socks
Living in Antarctica or the Amazon jungle.


----------



## MissMiniNubian

That’s intense! LOL Amazon jungle.

France or Italy?


----------



## JML Farms

Italy
Black coffee or cream and sugar?


----------



## Kass

Cream and sugar and caramel 
Bacon or sausage


----------



## JML Farms

BACON!

Parachuting or scuba diving?


----------



## MissMiniNubian

Scuba diving

skiing or bungee jumping?


----------



## Tanya

Skiiing

Video or photo


----------



## Morning Star Farm

Photo!

Black & White or Color


----------



## MissMiniNubian

Color!

Writing or drawing?


----------



## MellonFriend

That's really though, but right now I'll pick writing. Other times it would be drawing though.

Painting with a brush or spray paint


----------



## Boers4ever

Brush
Tall, thin trees or short, bushy trees.


----------



## MissMiniNubian

Short and bushy

chickens or ducks?


----------



## Tanya

Chickens

Charcoal or pencil


----------



## CaramelKittey

Pencil!

Sharp crayon or very dull color pencil?


----------



## Tanya

Dull color pencils

Still life or moving pictures


----------



## CaramelKittey

Moving pictures. 

Baby Goats or Puppies?


----------



## MellonFriend

Baby goats. Now that I've seen them first hand, I can't imagine a cuter baby animal! :goatkiss:

Feathers or Scales


----------



## GoatGirl#1

MellonFriend said:


> Baby goats. Now that I've seen them first hand, I can't imagine a cuter baby animal! :goatkiss:
> 
> Feathers or Scales


Feathers! I cannot with scales

FaceTime/Call or Text ?


----------



## CaramelKittey

Texting!

Feathers or Fur?


----------



## Boers4ever

FUR!! 
Bath or shower


----------



## CaramelKittey

Shower

Goats' Milk or Cows' Milk?


----------



## GoatGirl#1

CaramelKittey said:


> Shower
> 
> Goats' Milk or Cows' Milk?


Idk if this is just me but cow's milk!! Ever since I've been little I've always drank cow's milk.

Winter or Summer


----------



## Tanya

Winter

Face time or hand written letters (snail mail)


----------



## Kass

Face time 
YouTube or Netflix


----------



## GoatGirl#1

Kass said:


> Face time
> YouTube or Netflix


YouTube (Goat Vids, lol)

Early bird or night owl


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I think it's time we start this thread again. 😁 

Night owl

Summer or Winter?


----------



## K.B.

Mmmm hard pick but I hate the heat as much as the cold so WINTER!

Rain or snow


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Snow








Bacon or sausage?


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Bacon!
Pancakes or waffles?


----------



## Goatastic43

Waffles!

Ice cream or cake?


----------



## K.B.

Ice cream

Beach or mountain


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Mountains

Spaghetti or Lasagna?


----------



## Boers4ever

Spaghetti 
Little dogs or big dogs?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Big dogs

Horses or cows?


----------



## Tanya

Cows

Children or animals


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Animals!
Meat goats or dairy goats


----------



## Tanya

Dairy goats....

Vegan or vegetarian


----------



## Rancho Draco

Tanya said:


> Dairy goats....
> 
> Vegan or vegetarian


Vegetarian

Thunderstorm or snowstorm.


----------



## Kaitlyn

Thunderstorm!

Coffee or Tea


----------



## Boers4ever

Tea! Coffee is nasty. 
Spring or fall


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Fall!
Halloween or Thanksgiving?


----------



## FizzyGoats

Thanksgiving

Book or movie


----------



## Tanya

Book ALWAYS a book

Ice or cold water


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ice

Hamburger or Hot links


----------



## Boers4ever

Hot links are good, but very greasy. So I’ll say Hamburger. Which feels like betrayal since I live in hot link capital. 
Math or grammar


----------



## Rancho Draco

Boers4ever said:


> Hot links are good, but very greasy. So I’ll say Hamburger. Which feels like betrayal since I live in hot link capital.
> Math or grammar


Ugh. Neither? 

Math

Bonfire or fireplace


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Bonfire Smores, hot dogs, musician friends, fellowship. the smell.....

Pork Chops or Pork Ribs


----------



## FizzyGoats

Chops 

Turkeys or chickens


----------



## AndersonRanch

Turkeys 
Jeans or leggings


----------



## Rancho Draco

AndersonRanch said:


> Turkeys
> Jeans or leggings


Jeans

Black goats or white goats


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Jeans! 

Cake or pie?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Black goats

Cake or pie?


----------



## Goatastic43

Black goats 
Pie

S’mores or just a strait chocolate bar


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

S'mores all the way!!!

Australian Shepherd or Border Collie?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Aussie

Horns or polled


----------



## SwedeHeart

This sounds like complete hypocrisy because I LOVE horns, but polled because I hate disbudding for those who don’t, worse! 

Horses or cows?


----------



## Rancho Draco

SwedeHeart said:


> This sounds like complete hypocrisy because I LOVE horns, but polled because I hate disbudding for those who don’t, worse!
> 
> Horses or cows?


Horses 100%

Cleaning out stalls or cleaning the house?


----------



## SwedeHeart

Cleaning stalls!

Breakfast or Dinner?


----------



## Tanya

Dinner

Hiking or ridin the tractor


----------



## FizzyGoats

Hiking (though working on the tractor is quite adventurous on all our uneven land)

Dancing or singing


----------



## Rancho Draco

FizzyGoats said:


> Hiking (though working on the tractor is quite adventurous on all our uneven land)
> 
> Dancing or singing


Singing. Both are horrible but at least with singing I feel like I make less a fool of myself.

Birthday parties or wedding parties


----------



## Tanya

Wedding parties

Paela or seafood pizza


----------



## Goatastic43

Neither? I’m not a big seafood person…. How about I put a third option and just say pizza 

Tacos or burritos


----------



## SwedeHeart

Burritos 

Pancakes or waffles?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Waffles

Blue eyes or brown eyes?


----------



## SwedeHeart

Are we talking animals or people?
Blue-Animals, Brown-People

Bar soap or liquid soap?


----------



## Tanya

Liquid soap

Cold water or cold milk


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Cold water
Chocolate milk or hot chocolate?


----------



## Tanya

Chocolate milk

Rice or mash potatoes


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Rice


Turkey or ham?


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Ham
Beef or chicken


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Chicken

Dapples or traditional


----------



## Rancho Draco

Moers kiko boars said:


> Chicken
> 
> Dapples or traditional


Dapples🥰

Mini or full size


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Mini

Green grass or snow covered grass?


----------



## Rancho Draco

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Mini
> 
> Green grass or snow covered grass?


Hard choice. Green grass means I don't have to buy hay, snow means the flies are gone. But then my goats think the world is ending...

Green grass!

French fries or tater tots


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Oooh that's a hard one...tater tots.

bread or tortillas


----------



## K.B.

Tortilla 

Ice cream or sherbet


----------



## Rancho Draco

K.B. said:


> Tortilla
> 
> Ice cream or sherbet


Ice cream

Chocolate or candy


----------



## Moers kiko boars

CHOCOLATE! 😁

Black head or Red head


----------



## Rancho Draco

Red head

Beard or no beard


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Beard

Boer or pygmies


----------



## Rancho Draco

Boers

(In regards to looks only) Horns or no horns


----------



## MellonFriend

I'd probably have to go with horns. I'd have horned goats if it wasn't for my fences that they can stick their heads through.

Drama or Thriller


----------



## Rancho Draco

I love the look of horned goats but for a multitude of reasons they don't work in my setup. Which I am of course reminded of every day by my horned buck.🙄

Drama

Movie theater or watch at home


----------



## Boers4ever

Watch at home. But sometimes my impatient self gets the better of me and I have to see it early at the movies. 
At night while you’re sleeping do you prefer
Night light or complete darkness?


----------



## Goatastic43

Complete darkness ( short random story about that. I actually have to put a piece of paper towel over my alarm clock because I can’t handle ANY light )

A trip to Yellowstone or Yosemite


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yellowstone...Im asuming you mean the Natnl park..and not the Series💕💝💓💗💔
Err excuse me

Car. Or. Pickup


----------



## Rancho Draco

Pickup

Road trip or fly to destinations


----------



## FizzyGoats

Road trip (to be fair, this preference changes depending on my mood)

Herd size: small or big


----------



## Rancho Draco

Small. Like to be able to interact with each goat. So only about 20 or so is small right...?

Short ears or long ears


----------



## SwedeHeart

Swiss ears?? Not sure if that’s short or long lol!

Wattles or no Wattles?


----------



## MellonFriend

Wattles! Especially ones on ears that look like earrings. I wish I had a goat like that.

Hot dog or Hamburger


----------



## FizzyGoats

One of each? Gah, ok, hamburger. 

Boots or tennis shoes


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Boots!

Flip flops or barefoot?


----------



## SwedeHeart

Flip flops! 🤣

Pumpkin pie or apple pie?


----------



## Rancho Draco

Pumpkin!

Turkey or ham for Thanksgiving/holiday meal


----------



## SwedeHeart

Ham! 

Wood heat or Electric?


----------



## Rancho Draco

Wood

Pine smell or cedar smell


----------



## SwedeHeart

Cedar smell

Snowy winter or dry winter?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Well, if it's going to be freezing outside, then it might as well be snowy too.

Farm website or farm Facebook page?


----------



## Rancho Draco

Website. I hate Facebook

Attend or participate in a show


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Rancho Draco said:


> I hate Facebook


Me too!!! ✋😁


----------



## FizzyGoats

Rancho Draco said:


> Website. I hate Facebook
> 
> Attend or participate in a show


Attend

Kittens or bunnies


----------



## Rancho Draco

Bunnies. I don't get along very well with cats.

Rabbits as pets or for meat


----------



## MellonFriend

Ooo tough, I have rabbits for meat, but they do seem like they would make good pets. I think I'll stick with meat though. I'd choose other small animals as a pet over a pet rabbit anyway.

Hamster or Guinea Pig


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Have Guinea Pig currently, upgraded from Hamster.

Lizard or Snake for a pet


----------



## Rancho Draco

Lizard. I actually don't really like them but I hate snakes!

Indoors or outdoors pets


----------



## Jessica84

MellonFriend said:


> Ooo tough, I have rabbits for meat, but they do seem like they would make good pets. I think I'll stick with meat though. I'd choose other small animals as a pet over a pet rabbit anyway.
> 
> Hamster or Guinea Pig


Covering my eyes because I have two pet rabbits lol 
At the moment outside pets! But I have two puppies that are at their chewing stage! 
Whole milk or 2%


----------



## Rancho Draco

Jessica84 said:


> Covering my eyes because I have two pet rabbits lol
> At the moment outside pets! But I have two puppies that are at their chewing stage!
> Whole milk or 2%


I get it! I have Silver Fox rabbits for meat and I will be heartbroken when the day comes for my favorite doe. She is my favorite production wise but she also has the temperament of an angel.

Whole milk

Long showers or quick showers (or baths)


----------



## SwedeHeart

Depends on the mood, but usually quick showers.

Raise your meat or hunt your meat?


----------



## Tanya

Neither... i am a vegetarian... but if I had to for survival I would hunt 

Chicken pie or cornish hen pie


----------



## FizzyGoats

Chicken

Dawn or dusk


----------



## Rancho Draco

Dawn. I love hearing the world wake up

Sunrise on a beach or in the mountains


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Mountains.

Small house or medium sized


----------



## SwedeHeart

Medium sized

Lots of land or a couple acres?


----------



## Tanya

Coupla acres...

Land animal or sea creature


----------



## FizzyGoats

Land animal

Forest or prairie


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Forest

Board or electronic games for family play time


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Board..alot more intereaction

Twix or cookies?


----------



## Kaitlyn

Cookies, gotta be cookies.

Does or Bucks?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Bucks


Hay or alfalfa


----------



## Rancho Draco

I love the smell of alfalfa.

Round bales or square bales


----------



## K.B.

Squares are sooo much easier 

Red or green


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Green but like them both!

Pens or pencils


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Pens, Sharpie ultra fine point

Crayons or colored pencils


----------



## MellonFriend

Colored pencils. I adore my prismacolors.

Drawing or coloring


----------



## Rancho Draco

Drawing. By the time I finish coloring anything I don't like the colors I chose so I have just stopped😬

Paint or wallpaper in a house


----------



## K.B.

Paint wallpaper is a pain....

Glass or plastic cups


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Glass

Baking or cooking


----------



## Goatastic43

Baking 

Chocolate or vanilla


----------



## K.B.

Chocolate  

Turquoise or orange


----------



## Rancho Draco

Turquoise

Rainstorm or thunderstorm


----------



## SwedeHeart

Rainstorm

Pet or show?


----------



## goathiker

Neither 

Small dogs or big dogs


----------



## Rancho Draco

Big dogs

Mini or full size cows


----------



## FizzyGoats

Mini

Paper plates or ceramic plates


----------



## Tanya

Ceramic plates

Cloudy or clear


----------



## Boers4ever

Clear. 
Fish tank or hermit crab for a small pet?


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Fish tank.
Big down pour of rain or light all day rain


----------



## Tanya

All day rain

Animals allowed in the house or not


----------



## Goatastic43

Not in house (I’m allergic cant handle in house)

Chickens or ducks


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Neither

Christmas or Thanksgiving


----------



## K.B.

Christmas 

Turkey meat or chicken meat


----------



## Tanya

Fish????

Christmas lights or christmas carols


----------



## Rancho Draco

Carols

Pine or fir trees


----------



## FizzyGoats

Pine

reclining chair or comfy sofa


----------



## Tanya

Reclining chair

Eating at the diningbtable or in your room


----------



## SwedeHeart

Dining table
Paved road or gravel road?


----------



## Rancho Draco

Gravel. So much easier to fix😉

Long or short driveway


----------



## K.B.

Long

Pink or blue


----------



## SwedeHeart

Pink.
House that can be seen from the road or tucked away?


----------



## Tanya

Tucked away

Gun or baton


----------



## Rancho Draco

Gun. I don't like getting up close and personal with the coyotes

Home cooked food or eating out


----------



## Tanya

Home cooked food

Sweet desert or salty


----------



## SwedeHeart

Both!  Salted caramel is great!

Urban farm or rural farm?


----------



## Rancho Draco

Rural! I hate being close to a city.

Fall or spring


----------



## Tanya

Spring

Wooden furniture or new modern furniture


----------



## SwedeHeart

Antique wooden!

Hard flooring or carpet?


----------



## Tanya

Hard flooring

Turquoise or Sea green..


----------



## Boers4ever

Sea green 
Big house or little house


----------



## Tanya

Tiny house

Horses or cattle


----------



## K.B.

Horses 

Birds or reptiles


----------



## Tanya

Birds

Slippers or loafers


----------



## SwedeHeart

Slippers
Gas truck or Diesel truck?


----------



## Tanya

Hybrid?

Cheese or cream


----------



## Rancho Draco

Cheese

White or whole grain bread


----------



## FizzyGoats

White (I know I’m an adult and should say whole grain, but I still like my pb and j’s on white)

Hard cover or soft back book


----------



## SwedeHeart

Hard cover!

Hard cheese or soft cheese?


----------



## Rancho Draco

I prefer eating hard cheese, prefer making soft cheese

Real or electric candles


----------



## SwedeHeart

Real hands down!
Full moon or new moon?


----------



## K.B.

Full moon! 

Sun or moon!


----------



## SwedeHeart

Both? 

Grow your own veggies or barter/buy them?


----------



## Rancho Draco

I really want to grow my own but I never keep up with the garden so I buy/barter for them. So both?

Butcher on the farm or send to a butcher shop


----------



## MellonFriend

On the farm. I think it's more ethical for the animal to not have to go through transport and a new situation right before the end.

Saturday or Sunday


----------



## Goatastic43

Saturday 

Taking pictures or painting pictures


----------



## Tanya

Painting

Shower or bath


----------



## SwedeHeart

Shower

Cat or dog?


----------



## Rancho Draco

Dog

House dog or outside dog


----------



## goathiker

House dog

Beer or wine?


----------



## Tanya

Wine

Exotic food or home grown


----------



## goathiker

Homegrown 

Hiking or driving


----------



## Tanya

Hiking

Skiing or snow boarding


----------



## Rancho Draco

Skiing 

Winter sports or summer sport


----------



## Tanya

Winter sport

Hockey or football (bare in mind I am in south africa)


----------



## Rancho Draco

Neither. I really don't care about many sports.

Mow the lawn or weed the garden


----------



## toth boer goats

Mow the lawn.

watching a good movie or horse back riding?


----------



## Rancho Draco

Horse back riding

Paint or color pencils


----------



## SwedeHeart

Color pencils

Paper crafts or yarn crafts?


----------



## MellonFriend

YARN! By far. I love yarn. 😁 

Liquid hand soap or bar hand soap


----------



## SwedeHeart

Bar hand soap!

Hot coffee or iced coffee?


----------



## Tanya

Hot coffee

Sandles or closed shoes


----------



## Rancho Draco

Closed shoes

Clear sky or a few clouds


----------



## Tanya

Few clouds

Mist or drizzle


----------



## Boers4ever

Mist
Pen or pencil


----------



## Goatastic43

Pen 

Coke or Pepsi


----------



## Tanya

Neither?

Tomatoes or Bringel


----------



## toth boer goats

Tomatoes 


Scary movies or adventures?


----------



## Rancho Draco

Adventures

Solid red or solid black goats


----------



## FizzyGoats

Like both, but since I live where it can get really hot, I’ll go with solid red. 

Caffeine or non caffeinated


----------



## Goatastic43

Non caffeinated 

Hot cocoa or hot tea


----------



## Rancho Draco

Tea

Green tea or black tea


----------



## Tanya

Green tea

Dapples or traditional


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Dapples! Always love a good dapple. It’s what started this journey.

Lion or tiger


----------



## Tanya

Both... how do I choose?

Pepper or chillie


----------



## Rancho Draco

Pepper

Lemons or limes


----------



## Tanya

Both....again....

Sweet corn or pop corn


----------



## Rancho Draco

Sweet corn. Especially when creamed!

Zucchini or summer squash


----------



## Tanya

Zuccini

Brussel sprouts or broccoli


----------



## Rancho Draco

Broccoli

Spinach or kale


----------



## Tanya

Both.....

Firefighter or policeman


----------



## SwedeHeart

Policeman

Raw milk or pasteurized milk?


----------



## Rancho Draco

Raw milk

Homemade or store bought yogurt


----------



## Tanya

Home made

Long grain rice or whole grain rice


----------



## Boers4ever

Uhh neither? I don’t like rice very much. Unless it’s the Texmex stuff at restaurants. That’s pretty good. 
Laptop or desktop computer?


----------



## FizzyGoats

Laptop (don’t have space for a desktop, I use the laptop at the counter and close it and shove it back in the closet when done). 

Shopping: online or in store


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Online

Makeup or no makeup


----------



## Rancho Draco

No makeup. It irritates my skin too much.

Earrings or no earrings


----------



## Boers4ever

No earrings. 
Tent camping or RV


----------



## Tanya

RV... body hurts too much for a tent.

Soda water or fresh spring water


----------



## SwedeHeart

Fresh spring water!

Evergreen or deciduous trees?


----------



## Rancho Draco

Evergreen. It does me good to be able to see something green when everything is under a foot of snow

Green or red apples


----------



## SwedeHeart

Green! Unless it’s HoneyCrisp.

Tattooing or tagging?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Tattooing

Painted nails or plain nails?


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Hmm they are times i like painted nails then other times when i like plain!

Hair up or hair down


----------



## Rancho Draco

Up. I have long hair and the goats love to chew it.

Short hair or long hair


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Long hair.

Curly hair or straight hair?


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Curly hair (sometimes wish i had straight hair)

Night owl or morning person


----------



## Rancho Draco

Night owl

Vanilla or mint chocolate ice cream


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Mint chocolate chip!!

Chocolate chip cookies or brownies?


----------



## K.B.

Chocolate chip cookie 

Purple or magenta


----------



## Goatastic43

PURPLE! 

Mac’n’cheese or spaghetti


----------



## Rancho Draco

Mac n cheese. I'm a child at heart

Sharp or mild cheddar


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Sharp!

Twins or triplets (goat kids)


----------



## Rancho Draco

Triplets

Winter or spring kidding


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Spring!

Owning a buck or renting a buck?


----------



## Rancho Draco

Owning. I hate any extra hassle so I'd rather have a boy.

Pen breeding or put the buck with the herd


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Pen breeding. I hate not knowing due dates!

Meat or Dairy (goat) breeds?


----------



## FizzyGoats

Dairy (because that’s what I have)

On your property, do you prefer pond or creek?


----------



## K.B.

CREEK definitely 

Lake house or Mountain view


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Mountain view

Hand milking or machine milking?


----------



## FizzyGoats

Hand milking (at least for now)

painting or photograph


----------



## Rancho Draco

Painting

2D or 3D artwork


----------



## MellonFriend

2D 

Filling up water buckets or filling up hay racks


----------



## Rancho Draco

Hay racks all day. I can stand being itchy but I hate sloshing water down my leg and making my socks soggy.

Summer or fall weather


----------



## FizzyGoats

Fall (it’s so much easier to get work done when it doesn’t feel like you’re working in a sauna). 

Black coffee or coffee with creamer


----------



## Goatastic43

If I had to have one, I’d say coffee with creamer

Tigers or lions


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Tigers

Cats or dogs


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Dogs!

House dog or outside dog?


----------



## Rancho Draco

Outside.

Indoor cat or barn cat


----------



## Goatastic43

Barn cat

Bacon or sausage


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Bacon (but love both)

Smoothie or cereal


----------



## Boers4ever

Smoothie. I hate cereal. 
Flip phone or smart phone


----------



## Rancho Draco

Smart phone only because I like having a nice camera on my phone

Hot apple cider or hot chocolate


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Boers4ever said:


> I hate cereal.


Hey, so do I!! 😁 



Rancho Draco said:


> Hot apple cider or hot chocolate


Hot apple cider.

Cinnamon or ginger?


----------



## Rancho Draco

Cinnamon.

Red or orange fall leaves


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Red

Email or text?


----------



## FizzyGoats

Text

Firewood, would you rather chop or stack?


----------



## Rancho Draco

Stack. I enjoy splitting but I have some scoliosis and I can't split for too long without pain.

Smell of burning pine or oak


----------



## FizzyGoats

Oak 

Around the house: socks or go barefoot


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Summer- barefoot Winter/Fall- socks

Would you rather watch Weed 'em & Reap or Blue Cactus Dairy Goats


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Like them both!

Youtube or Tv?


----------



## Rancho Draco

YouTube

Slippers or house shoes


----------



## FizzyGoats

House shoes (because I run outside to check why the animals are making noise without bothering to check what’s on my feet)

Shower or bath


----------



## Goatastic43

Shower

Eggs and bacon or biscuits and gravy


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Eggs and bacon.

Lunchmeat: Turkey or ham?


----------



## Rancho Draco

Ham

Mustard or Mayo on a sandwich


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Mayo, I like mustard on hotdogs.

Rain or snow


----------



## Boers4ever

Mustard all the way. 
Fancy restaurant or small cafe


----------



## Rancho Draco

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Mayo, I like mustard on hotdogs.
> 
> Rain or snow


Rain. When I was a little kid I loved snow but I like summer more and more every year. 


Boers4ever said:


> Mustard all the way.
> Fancy restaurant or small cafe


Small cafe

Hot dogs or brats


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Brats

Fire-roasted hotdogs or grilled, or boiled...basically how do you like your hotdogs cooked?


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Grilled

Hamburgers: pan fried or grilled


----------



## toth boer goats

Grilled 

Sunshine or rain?


----------



## Tanya

Rain

Wet soil or fresh cut grass


----------



## Goatastic43

Fresh cut grass 

Winter or summer


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Summer all the way!! 

Fall or spring?


----------



## Rancho Draco

Spring. I love having new babies on the farm!

Rake leaves or pick up sticks


----------



## FizzyGoats

Pick up sticks

Raspberry or blackberry


----------



## Ana

BlackBerry milk or cheese


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Cheese.

Goats or sheep? 😋


----------



## Goatastic43

Sheep…..just kidding lol….goats 100%!

Ice cream or a milk shake


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Ice cream

Cake or pie


----------



## FizzyGoats

Both. If I’m forced to pick one, I’d have to go with cake. 

Clean the barn or clean the house


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Hmm like doing both, but would rather clean the barn.

Watch a movie or read a book


----------



## toth boer goats

Watch a movie.

Rocking chair or couch?


----------



## FizzyGoats

Couch

iPhone or Android


----------



## Goatastic43

iPhone 

Dolphins or sharks


----------



## Rancho Draco

Dolphins

Fresh water or salt water pool


----------



## SwedeHeart

Salt water pool

Moving: packing or unpacking?


----------



## toth boer goats

Unpacking

Halloween or Thanksgiving?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Thanksgiving....by far.

Christmas or Easter?


----------



## SwedeHeart

Christmas!

Digital music (streaming, MP3, etc) or old school (LPs, Cassettes, CDs)?


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Digital but love CD's for my radio in the barn

Computer or laptop


----------



## Boers4ever

Laptop. I like being able to carry it wherever I’m at. 
piano or keyboard?


----------



## SwedeHeart

Piano

Tablet or laptop?


----------



## FizzyGoats

Tablet

Umbrella or rain poncho


----------



## Tanya

Rain poncho

Milk tart or kichè


----------



## Rancho Draco

I've never had either.

Fluffy snow or wet snow


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I rather have no snow, but if I HAD to chose, I would go with fluffy snow.

Movie or TV series?


----------



## Rancho Draco

Series. I like for there to be more time for a story to play out.

Shower or bath to relax


----------



## FizzyGoats

Shower. I feel like I’m marinating in my own filth in a bath. 

To do lists: written down or mental notes


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I mostly do mental notes, but I have a tendency to forget them sometimes... 😬 

Weekend or weekday?


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Weekend

Horses or cows


----------



## FizzyGoats

Horses

Hammock or tire swing


----------



## Rancho Draco

Hammock

Fireplace or bonfire


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Bonfire

Chevy or Ford or either


----------



## toth boer goats

Ford

Disneyland or sea world?


----------



## Rancho Draco

Neither. I really don't like being around that many people.

Work or school


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Neither, but if I HAD to pick it would be work.

Social media or not?


----------



## Rancho Draco

Only if you count TGS and Backyard Chickens

Scrambled or over easy eggs?


----------



## FizzyGoats

Scrambled

Gardens: flower or vegetable


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Flower! I just think they are so pretty.

Tomatoes or carrots


----------



## Rancho Draco

Tomatoes, but only made into a sauce or something. I don't like eating just tomatoes.

Pine or spruce trees


----------



## toth boer goats

Spruce

Comedies or adventures?


----------



## SwedeHeart

Adventures

Mowing or weed eating?


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Mowing

BBQ chicken or BBQ ribs


----------



## Rancho Draco

BBQ chicken

Ham and cheese or pb and j sandwich


----------



## Boers4ever

Pbj 
Vacation or staycation


----------



## Rancho Draco

Staycation. I always worry that anyone taking care of my animals will forget something or that someone will get sick while I'm away so I really don't find vacations all that enjoyable.

Hot tub or pool


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Pool

Swimming or running


----------



## Goatastic43

Swimming 

Middle school or high school


----------



## FizzyGoats

High school

Canoeing or kayaking


----------



## Rancho Draco

Kayaking but I do like both.

Yellow or orange fall leaves


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Orange! But love the combination!

Fall leaves on a tree or a snow covered tree


----------



## FizzyGoats

Fall leaves. Love the look of glistening snow but colors in fall here are amazing. 

Sounds of ocean waves or babbling brook


----------



## toth boer goats

Ocean waves.


Winter or summer?


----------



## Rancho Draco

Summer. Winters here are too hard to be likable. 

Grilled or pan fried pancakes


----------



## toth boer goats

Pan fried


Pasture or dry lot?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Pasture for sure.

Nubian ears or Lamancha ears?


----------



## Goatastic43

Nubian!

Golden shepherd or Labrador


----------



## Tanya

Both breeds

Pine nuts or coca nuts


----------



## Rancho Draco

Pine 

Apple pie or apple crisp?


----------



## Tanya

Apple Crisp

Banana or pear


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Banana

Mango or Papaya?


----------



## Tanya

Papaya

McDonalds or Burger king


----------



## MellonFriend

Mcdonalds

Apples or Pears


----------



## Tanya

Apples

Kettle fried chips or baked chips


----------



## Rancho Draco

Kettle fried

Peanuts or almonds


----------



## Tanya

Almonds 

Love songs or metal


----------



## Rancho Draco

Not really a fan of either.

Spring or summer?


----------



## Goatastic43

Summer 

Hot dogs or hamburgers


----------



## toth boer goats

Hamburger 

Long hair or short hair?


----------



## Tanya

Short hair... long hair erritates me...lol

Shorts or slacks


----------



## toth boer goats

Slacks

M&M’s or snickers?


----------



## Tanya

Snickers

Paper plates or plastic plates


----------



## toth boer goats

Paper plates you don’t have to wash them, hehe 😉 

April or December?


----------



## Tanya

April and December

Fish in tanks or free range chickens


----------



## toth boer goats

Fish in tanks.

Scary movies or Adventure movies?


----------



## Tanya

I love any movies except Romance movies. 

Live concert or audio streaming


----------



## Rancho Draco

Streaming. I don't like being in big crowds.

White or red roses


----------



## Tanya

Blood red roses

CD or old fassioned LP


----------



## toth boer goats

CD


Fireplace or wood stove?


----------



## Rancho Draco

Wood stove

Thick socks or slippers


----------



## Goatastic43

Thick socks

Apple pie or cheesecake


----------



## Boers4ever

Apple pie all the way. 
Grocery shopping for Thanksgiving or gift shopping for Christmas?


----------



## Ana

Gift shopping for christmas

warm apple cider or cool sweet tea


----------



## Rancho Draco

Warm apple cider

Fake or real Christmas tree


----------



## Tanya

Real Christmas tree I can plant for to grow into big tree.

Pop corn or candy


----------



## Rancho Draco

Pop corn

Chicken eggs or duck eggs


----------



## JML Farms

Chicken eggs

Fried chicken livers or calf liver with onions and brown gravy?


----------



## Tanya

Both... actually all four, chicken, lamb, beef or pork

Heavy cloud burst or lazy summer rain


----------



## Goatastic43

Heavy cloud burst, I hate rainy days

Presents or money for Christmas


----------



## Kaitlyn

I don’t like being greedy, but I’d have to choose money if I had the choice!

fresh air or candle smell


----------



## toth boer goats

Fresh air

Pumpkin pie or apple pie?


----------



## Rancho Draco

Pumpkin but I do like both

White or multicolor Christmas lights


----------



## Tanya

White Christmas lights

Snow on Christmas day or a warm jamaica Christmas


----------



## Jessica84

Warm, I hate being stuck in a full house. Being able to go out and do things makes me happy
Painted toenails or all natural


----------



## Tanya

All natural

Coloured hair or natural colour


----------



## toth boer goats

Natural 

Lush pasture or dry lot?


----------



## Rancho Draco

Pasture. The goats and my wallet very much appreciate it.

Pink or white flowers


----------



## toth boer goats

White

Cowboy hat or baseball cap?


----------



## Jessica84

For me baseball cap, for guys cowboy hats lol
Potato chips or tortilla chips


----------



## Tanya

Tortilla chips... filled with melty cheese...

Spaggetti or screw noodles


----------



## Rancho Draco

Screw noodles

White or red pasta sauce


----------



## Tanya

Creamy white pasta sauce....

Bungee jumping or parachuting


----------



## MellonFriend

Parachuting

Tile or hardwood floors in kitchens


----------



## Tanya

Hardwood

Hot Chocolate or hot tea


----------



## Rancho Draco

Hmm hard choice. Hot chocolate

Green tea or herbal tea


----------



## Tanya

Both.... i love them both

Baby blue or cobalt blue


----------



## Rancho Draco

Cobalt. It's one of my favorite colors.

White or red onions


----------



## Goatastic43

White

Purple or pink


----------



## Tanya

Neither I am a green and black kinda girl... from my goth days....

Heavy metal music or classic hard rock


----------



## toth boer goats

Classic hard rock.

Doberman or Rottweiler?


----------



## NigerianNewbie

toth boer goats said:


> Classic hard rock.


 You surprised me with this answer. Me also.

Doberman

Pumpkin or sweet potato pie?


----------



## Goatastic43

Pumpkin (can’t recall ever having a sweet potato pie)

Jeopardy or Wheel of Fortune


----------



## goathiker

Family Feud 

Miniature Pincher or Poodle?


----------



## toth boer goats

toth boer goats said:


> Classic hard rock.
> 
> Doberman or Rottweiler?


 LOL 😂 Yep


----------



## toth boer goats

Miniature pincher.

Corn flakes or fruit loops?


----------



## Rancho Draco

Corn flakes

Banana bread or pumpkin bread


----------



## toth boer goats

Banana bread 🍞 

Supernatural series or Yellowstone series?


----------



## Boers4ever

Supernatural. I love that show. 
Go to bed early or sleep late?


----------



## Tanya

Go to bed early... 

S.W.A.T or Chicago P.D.


----------



## Goatastic43

Neither

Small or large dogs


----------



## FizzyGoats

Large (though I have both)

Boots: lace up or slip on


----------



## Rancho Draco

Slip on for on the farm. Lace up if I am going to be doing a lot of walking.

Bright white lightbulbs or warmer yellow lightbulbs


----------



## MellonFriend

Warm yellow as long as they are LED

The smell of hay or straw


----------



## FizzyGoats

Hay. Even though I’m allergic and it makes me sneeze like crazy, I love walking into a barn that smells like hay and dirt. 

Beer or wine


----------



## Tanya

Wine..... sweet

Apple Cider or Spritzer


----------



## Goatastic43

Apple Cider

Sweet or Savory


----------



## Tanya

Savory

Sossage or steak


----------



## toth boer goats

Steak

Sports or movies?


----------



## Rancho Draco

Movies.

Hardwood or carpet living rooms?


----------



## Chanceosunshine

Hardwood

Mounds or Almond Joy?


----------



## FizzyGoats

Almond Joy. 

Fudge or toffee


----------



## MellonFriend

Fudge, only because I don't really have a way to get good toffee. I make a mean two layer fudge for Christmas. 🤤

Squirrels or chipmunks


----------



## toth boer goats

Chipmunks 🐿 

Ice tea or coffee?


----------



## Goatastic43

Ice tea!

Giving presents or getting presents


----------



## Chanceosunshine

Giving!! Getting is nice but feels awkward. lol

Mocha, with or without peppermint?


----------



## MellonFriend

Chanceosunshine said:


> Giving!! Getting is nice but feels awkward. lol
> 
> Mocha, with or without peppermint?


I've never had a mocha, but peppermint sounds good!

Colored or white Christmas lights


----------



## K.B.

MellonFriend said:


> I've never had a mocha, but peppermint sounds good!
> 
> Colored or white Christmas lights


White! I think it makes it look classy! 

Tea or coffee ?


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Coffee, straight, first thing in the mornings.
Tea, sweet and iced when away from home for a meal.

Cake or pie? (what flavor)


----------



## Jessica84

Vanilla cake. I can not stand the crust on pies 
Reese’s or snickers


----------



## Goatastic43

Reese’s 🤤 

Milky Way or 3 Musketeers


----------



## toth boer goats

Both but 3 musketeers.


Rocky rock ice cream or vanilla?


----------



## Boers4ever

Rocky road is the best!! 
White chocolate or milk chocolate


----------



## Tanya

Milk chocolate

Snow shoes or snow boots


----------



## MellonFriend

Snow boots

Deck the Halls or We Wish You a Merry Christmas


----------



## Rancho Draco

We Wish You a Merry Christmas

Long needle or short needle Christmas tree


----------



## Tanya

Long needle

Summer or winter


----------



## toth boer goats

Summer

Ford or Chevy?


----------



## Tanya

Chevy all the way

Motor racing or horse racing


----------



## Rancho Draco

Horse racing although I may be biased. My uncle used to breed and train thoroughbreds 

Horses with or without feathered feet


----------



## Tanya

Fresians? Feathered 

Pony or fullblood


----------



## toth boer goats

Fullblood

Horseback riding or watching movies?


----------



## Tanya

Horse back riding

Bare back or saddle


----------



## Rancho Draco

Saddle only because I've never ridden bare back.

Beach or forest trail ride


----------



## Boers4ever

Ooh I love ridding bareback. You can feel the horse’s muscles moving and their heart pumping. It’s unreal. But it is harder to hang on! 
Forest trail ride
English or western saddle


----------



## Rancho Draco

I would love to learn to ride bare back. I was just never exposed to it. No one I know rides bare back.

Western

Gaited or non gaited


----------



## Tanya

Non gaited

Velvet or straight


----------



## Rancho Draco

Straight

Blue roan or red roan


----------



## K.B.

Blue roan! 

Black or white goat!


----------



## Rancho Draco

Black. I love my black goats

Solid color or patterned goats


----------



## Goatastic43

Patterned 

Buckskin or moon spots


----------



## Rancho Draco

Buckskin

Dark or light buckskin


----------



## K.B.

Light!

Red or chocolate goat!


----------



## Rancho Draco

Red

Curly horns or straight horns


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Curley horns

Dapples or Paints


----------



## MissMiniNubian

Can I choose both? ok, dapple

palomino or black horse


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Black! 

Pigs or cows


----------



## Goatastic43

Cows!

Mini or normal donkeys


----------



## Lamancha Lady

Mini

Cat or dog


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Dogs


Hamburger or Sandwich


----------



## MissMiniNubian

Sandwich

wolf or coyote


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Wolf..amazing smart creature

House with acerage , or condo


----------



## Rancho Draco

House. I hate living without acerage

Deal with rats or mice


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Shoot rats,easier to trap mice

Long distance driving, or air fare


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Long distance driving

Blue eyed, moonspoted, and polled or solid black


----------



## Rancho Draco

How about black with blue eyes? I think that's my favorite combo.

Strawberries or raspberries


----------



## Feira426

Raspberries! Especially those gold raspberries. Mmmm...

Ice cream or cake?


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Ice cream

Book or movie?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Movie..I dont have time to read a book


Horses, or motorcycles


----------



## Feira426

Horses!

Cats or dogs?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Dogs! 

Car or pickup


----------



## Rancho Draco

Pickup! I miss having a pickup

Horses or 4 wheeler


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Horses

If you had $2,000 would you use it to: buy more goats or buy a horse?


----------



## Feira426

Horses again!

Chickens or ducks?


----------



## Feira426

Oops - I guess you posted while I was typing lol

I’d buy more goats! I have two horses already and they’re lovely, but I’d rather have more goats than more horses.

Chickens or ducks?


----------



## Rancho Draco

Chickens. I hated having ducks

Chicken or rabbit meat


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Chickens

Skirt of dress?


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Haha, you posted while I was typing. 

Chicken meat

Skirt or dress?


----------



## Feira426

@Rancho Draco why did you hate having ducks? We are thinking of getting ducks someday, so if they’re horrible to keep, I’d like to know before getting any lol


----------



## Rancho Draco

Feira426 said:


> @Rancho Draco why did you hate having ducks? We are thinking of getting ducks someday, so if they’re horrible to keep, I’d like to know before getting any lol


They were jerks to the chickens. They would pull out feathers for fun and chase them relentlessly. They also never shut up. And they ate like crazy. And you can't keep water clean. And they were idiots. And..and...and... 

They might not be so bad if you didn't also have chickens but I don't think I would like them on their own anyways. So many people prefer them to chickens though so you might have a better experience.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Dress

Floral or solid pattern


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Solid

Fresh goats milk or Promise Land chocolate milk?


----------



## Rancho Draco

I've never had that milk so I'd have to say goats milk

Frozen yogurt or ice cream


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Ice cream

Movies: western or comedy


----------



## Rancho Draco

Western, although I like both

1 movie or a series


----------



## Feira426

Series - but I’ll binge watch and stay up way too late lol

Big dogs or little dogs?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

BIG dogs

Thunderstorms or blizzard


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Thunderstorms

LGD or family guard dog?


----------



## Goatastic43

Thunderstorms (anything that doesn’t involve snow )

Painting or sketching


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Painting

LGD or family guard dog?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

LGD


mounds or Almond joy


----------



## Goatastic43

Almond Joy

Reeses or KitKat


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Kit Kat

Musicals: 7 Brides for Seven Brothers or Oklahoma?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

7 Brides. Lol


Showring. Or pasture


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Pasture

Breeding season or kidding season?


----------



## MissMiniNubian

Kidding season!

donkey or pony?


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Donkey

Carpet or hard wood floor?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hard wood floors

Elephants...or Giraffes


----------



## Amber89

Giraffes


Hot tea or iced tea?


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Iced tea

Davy Crockett or Daniel Boone?


----------



## Amber89

Daniel Boone!!!

Chicken noodle soup or Vegetable


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Chicken noodle

Own or borrow a livestock trailer?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Own

Ham or Turkey


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Ham

iPhone or android?


----------



## Goatastic43

iPhone

Laptop or computer


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Laptop

Board game or card game?


----------



## Rancho Draco

Board game

Chess or checkers


----------



## Amber89

Checkers

Fleece or flannel


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Can I have both? I have two different barn shirts, one flannel one fleece and like both.  Ok, fleece. 

House dog or house goat?


----------



## FizzyGoats

House dog, definitely. I love my goats but they can stay in the barn.

Cotton candy or funnel cake?


----------



## KY Goat Girl

It’s so bad but cotton candy.  

Bedroom: share with a sibling or have your own?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

My own....


Country or Christian Rock


----------



## Rancho Draco

Country but only the old stuff

Big goats or little goats


----------



## Moers kiko boars

BIG GOATS..


Chocolate dipped vanilla ice cream. Or chocolate ice cream


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Chocolate ice cream

Stew or soup?


----------



## Rancho Draco

Soup

Chicken noodle or chicken dumpling soup


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Chicken noodle

Desert or no desert after lunch?


----------



## Amber89

Always dessert!!

Pie or cake


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Cake

Red velvet or chocolate cake?


----------



## Amber89

Red velvet

Ice cream or sherbet


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Sherbet

Solid or flashy goat?


----------



## Goatastic43

Flashy! 🤩

LGD or family dog


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Family dog (I have an LGD but our family dog had to be put down because of old age last year so I want to get another one soon)

Flashy with terrible conformation or plain with amazing conformation?


----------



## FizzyGoats

Plain with amazing confirmation. 

Bagel topping: cream cheese or butter


----------



## MellonFriend

Butter. I'm the weirdo in my house for doing that. 😋 

Toast: Well toasted or lightly toasted


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Lightly toasted

Rottweiler or Doberman?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

MellonFriend said:


> Butter. I'm the weirdo in my house for doing that. 😋


In my house, you're a weirdo for putting cream cheese on bagels. 🤣 I like both bagel toppings, but most of my family prefers butter....so I guess that makes me a weirdo too. 😁😅


KY Goat Girl said:


> Rottweiler or Doberman?


Doberman all the way!!

Chihuahua or Toy Poodle?


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Umm, neither? I don’t like toy breeds. Ok, chihuahua. 

Root beer of Dr. Pepper?


----------



## Amber89

Dr pepper!!!

Coffee or hot chocolate


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Coffee! 

Hot coffee or iced coffee?


----------



## Rancho Draco

Well I'm not a coffee drinker but I would think hot. 

Newborn goat kids or newly hatched chicks


----------



## KY Goat Girl

DEFINITELY newborn goat kids! 

Deer or antelope meat?


----------



## Goatastic43

I’ve only had deer so I’ll say deer

Peanut butter: crunchy or smooth (you’d better say smooth )


----------



## Rancho Draco

Definitely smooth 😆

Grape or strawberry jelly


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Goatastic43 said:


> I’ve only had deer so I’ll say deer
> 
> Peanut butter: crunchy or smooth (you’d better say smooth )


Antelope is a little more tender than deer. 🤤

Smooth!

Black or red angus cows?


----------



## MellonFriend

Goatastic43 said:


> I’ve only had deer so I’ll say deer
> 
> Peanut butter: crunchy or smooth (you’d better say smooth )


I woulda' said crunchy! 😂



KY Goat Girl said:


> Black or red angus cows?


Ooo black. I love my animals black.

Night owl or Early bird


----------



## KY Goat Girl

I’m definitely a night owl.  

Stay up till 2am to: finish a really good book or watch a movie?


----------



## Goatastic43

Book 100%

Star Wars or Marvel Superheroes


----------



## Goatastic43

MellonFriend said:


> I woulda' said crunchy!


How dare you 🤭


----------



## KY Goat Girl

I have to say Star Wars since I’ve never seen any marvel movies. I don’t think I would like them anyway. 

John Wayne movie: True Grit or The Sons of Katie Elder?


----------



## Elbee

True Grit, did you see the 2010 Cohen Bros remake?

M&Ms plain or peanut?


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Yes I did! I honestly like it a little better than the John Wayne version. I might just like it since it has Josh Brolin in it (blush)

Peanut M&Ms! 

January or July kidding?


----------



## Elbee

July. I'd have to sleep in the barn or have the goat in the house if it were now.

Seabiscuit or Ride Like a Girl?


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Never seen Ride like a girl so have to say Seabisciut.

Love Comes Softly books or movies?


----------



## Elbee

KY Goat Girl said:


> Never seen Ride like a girl so have to say Seabisciut.
> 
> Love Comes Softly books or movies?


It's on Netflix, based on true story - Michelle Payne an Australian jockey who won the Melbourne cup. Cheesy feel good, lots of gorgeous horses, happy ending.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Elbee said:


> It's on Netflix, based on true story - Michelle Payne an Australian jockey who won the Melbourne cup. Cheesy feel good, lots of gorgeous horses, happy ending.


We don’t have Netflix which explains why I haven’t seen or heard about it.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Love Comes Softly book or movies?


----------



## Amber89

Book!! 

Roses or tulips


----------



## Goatastic43

Tulips 

Swimming or running


----------



## Amber89

Swimming I don't run you see me run you better run !

Comfort food or exotic cusine


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Comfort food! All the way! Not big on exotic foods. 

Kidding in March or April?


----------



## Boers4ever

March 
Movie or tv series


----------



## KY Goat Girl

I’m gonna say movie because I seem to binge watch series. 🤭 

Adventure or romance movie?


----------



## toth boer goats

Adventure


Big dogs or little dogs?


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Big dogs! 

House cats or barn cats?


----------



## Rancho Draco

Barn cats

Tabby or calico cat?


----------



## Boers4ever

Tabby just because that the only color I dont have. 
Dine in or drive through


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Drive thru. I’m not a very social person. 

Steak and baked potato or grilled chicken and green beans?


----------



## Goatastic43

Grilled chicken and green beans! (Especially if you let me add corn bread! )

Tacos or pizza


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Tacos! There’s just something about taco meat and cheese. 

Hot dogs or hamburgers?


----------



## Rancho Draco

Hamburgers! Only if it's a good one though. 

Ranch or mustard for dipping fries?


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Ranch. Only because my little sister dips everything in ranch and it sorta rubbed off on me. 

Ranch or honey to dip fried chicken in?


----------



## Tanya

Honey.

Red or green


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Green

Blue or yellow?


----------



## Goatastic43

Blue! 

Purple or pink


----------



## Rancho Draco

Purple

Silver or matte gray


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Silver

Black or white?


----------



## Amber89

Black

Epsom salt bath or bubble bath


----------



## Rancho Draco

Epsom salt

Lavender or lilac scent?


----------



## Goatastic43

Lavender 

Peppermint tea or apple cinnamon tea


----------



## Rancho Draco

Apple cinnamon

Green or herbal tea


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Green tea

Iced tea or hot tea?


----------



## Goatastic43

Iced

MilkyWay or Snickers


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Snickers! 

Kit Kat or 3 musketeers?


----------



## Goatastic43

3 Musketeers 

Reese’s or Almond Joy


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Reese’s! 

White chocolate or dark chocolate?


----------



## Rancho Draco

Dark! Not really a fan of white chocolate

Peppermint or butterscotch


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Peppermint. Butterscotch makes my feel sick sometimes

Spearmint or Peppermint?


----------



## i like my goats

Peppermint 

Fruit or vegetable


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Fruit

Beef or venison?


----------



## Tanya

Neither. I am a vegetarian.

Peas or beans


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Peas! 

Orange carrots or yellow carrots?


----------



## Rancho Draco

Yellow when cooked, orange when raw

Sugar snap peas or snow peas


----------



## Tanya

Snow peas

Sprinkles or straight icing


----------



## EJskeleton

Sprinkles

Parmesan cheese or Feta cheese


----------



## Tanya

Feta cheese

Lemons or marmelaide


----------



## EJskeleton

Lemons

Garlic bread or Cheese stuffed bread


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Cheese stuffed bread. 

Regular bread or cornbread?


----------



## Boers4ever

Cornbread
Steak fries or sweet potato fries


----------



## 21goaties

Sweet potato fries

Almond milk or soy milk


----------



## K.B.

Almond milk! For sure especially chocolate! 

Buck or doe!


----------



## Iris

Definitely doe!

Nubian or Nigerian dwarf


----------



## Rancho Draco

Nubian

Standard or mini


----------



## Goatastic43

Mini

Tacos or burritos


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Burritos

Mexican or Chinese food?


----------



## Goatastic43

Chinese 

Red velvet or dark forest cake


----------



## K.B.

Red velvet! All the way!

Horses or cows


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Cows. Much easier to care for. Lol

Chickens or pigs?


----------



## Rancho Draco

I've never had pigs so I'd have to say chickens

Chickens or ducks


----------



## Tanya

Chickens

Vacation in a tent or vacation in a chalet?


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Tent

Trip to Hawaii or Alaska?


----------



## Tanya

Alaska

Jalepeno on a stick or corn dog


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Corn dog. 

Pine or cedar?


----------



## Tanya

Cedar

Rasperry or blueberry


----------



## Goatastic43

Raspberry 

Bananas or apples


----------



## Rancho Draco

Apples

Sweet or sour apples


----------



## Tanya

Sweet apples


----------



## KY Goat Girl

@Tanya your forgot to ask another This or That.


----------



## Tanya

Ah sorry.

Silent evenings or new yprk night life


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Silent evenings. Can’t stand cities. 

Afternoon nap or go to bed early?


----------



## Rancho Draco

Afternoon nap! I took one today

100 degrees or 70 degrees


----------



## Goatastic43

….70F…110%

Sunset or sunrise


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Sunset. I rarely see a sunrise. 

Morning person or night owl?


----------



## Rancho Draco

I really want to be a morning person but I am a night owl through and through

Clear sky sunset or accented with clouds?


----------



## Goatastic43

Accent with clouds

Sorbet or frozen yogurt


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Sorbet 

Lemon or lime?


----------



## Iris

Lime 

hazelnut or filbert? (Which one do you say)


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Hazelnut

Pecans or almonds?


----------



## Rancho Draco

Neither!

Peanuts, salted or unsalted


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Salted. 

Would you rather go to Yosemite Nat. Park or The Rocky Mountains?


----------



## Tanya

Rocky mountains

Magic or music


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Music

Sit down restaurant or fast food?


----------



## Tanya

Neither

Home cooked meal or eat at home take out?


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Home cooked! 

Spaghetti or Alfredo?


----------



## Tanya

Alfredo 

Marvel or DC


----------



## MellonFriend

DC!!!! 

Movies or TV shows


----------



## Tanya

Tv shows

Water bed or hard bamboo mattress


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Don’t know what either of those are.  I just like my memory foam mattress topper. Lol

Cappuccino or latte?


----------



## Goatastic43

Neither?

Coffee or tea


----------



## Rancho Draco

Tea

Green or black tea


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Goatastic43 said:


> Neither?
> 
> Coffee or tea


If I’d have known you were next I wouldn’t have given those choices.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Rancho Draco said:


> Tea
> 
> Green or black tea


Green tea. 

4 feet of snow or 100* heat?


----------



## FizzyGoats

100* heat. 

Alpaca or llama


----------



## K.B.

Alpaca (their a little smaller right? ) 

Green or blue?

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Blue

Camo or solid color?


----------



## i like my goats

Camo

Woods or field’s


----------



## Tanya

Woods

Stockings or socks


----------



## KY Goat Girl

I guess socks. Lol I rarely wear socks, much less stockings. 

Muck boots or crocs?


----------



## i like my goats

boots

lice or mites (on your goats)


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Neither! Lol I’ve only dealt with mites so I guess mites. 

Fishing- River or lake?


----------



## Tanya

River fishing

Fishing from a bank or off a boat


----------



## Rancho Draco

I love both but I'd have to go with off the bank.

Catching bass or sunfish


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Bass! 

Fishing early in the morning or in the pretty evening hours?


----------



## Tanya

Early morning

News or drama


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Drama

Movie or book?


----------



## i like my goats

movie unless there's is a book of the movie then i read the book first

meat goats or dairy goats


----------



## Goatastic43

Dairy 

Cow’s milk or goat’s milk


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Goat milk! 

Kiko or Kinder?


----------



## Rancho Draco

I think you know the answer to that lol.

Dual purpose or specialized breeds?


----------



## Goatastic43

Rancho Draco said:


> I think you know the answer to that lol.
> 
> Dual purpose or specialized breeds?


Specialized, but I love both!

In a kidding: two does or two bucks & a doe


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Rancho Draco said:


> I think you know the answer to that lol.
> 
> Dual purpose or specialized breeds?


Somehow I knew you’d be the next to get on here.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Goatastic43 said:


> Specialized, but I love both!
> 
> In a kidding: two does or two bucks & a doe


Two does. Twins is perfect for the mama and there’s the added bonus of girls. BUT if I was trying very hard that year not to keep any then I’d want 2 bucks 1 doe that way it wouldn’t be quite so hard to sell them. Lol 

Black doe with brown eyes or brown doe with blue eyes?


----------



## Rancho Draco

KY Goat Girl said:


> Somehow I knew you’d be the next to get on here.


It wasn't even on purpose 🤣


----------



## Goatastic43

Brown with blue eyes 

Buckskin or moonspots


----------



## Rancho Draco

Buckskin

When you look at a black and white goat, do you see white on black or black on white


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Black on white. Lol Good question! 

Black and white or brown and white?


----------



## Goatastic43

Brown and white

Solid color or tri-colored (on a goat)


----------



## Rancho Draco

Solid

Red or brown goats


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Brown. 

Dark or light buckskin?


----------



## Tanya

Dark

Honey or syryp


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Honey

Pancakes or waffles?


----------



## Goatastic43

Waffles

Peanut butter & bananas or peanut butter & apples


----------



## K.B.

Apples and PB

Steak or chicken

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Rancho Draco

Steak

Chicken or turkey


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Chicken

Deer or antelope meat?


----------



## toth boer goats

Antelope

Roses or daisies?


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Roses

You look out you window and want to see, beautiful garden or beautiful goats?


----------



## Goatastic43

Beautiful goats lol

Spring or fall


----------



## Rancho Draco

Spring! I love all the new babies

Rain storm or thunderstorm


----------



## Tanya

Thunderstorm

Gothic gables or wooden structures


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Wooden structures 

House with lots of semi-detailed woodwork or a barn dominium.


----------



## Tanya

Barn dominium

Living in a house made from containers or a wooden shack


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Wooden shack

Would you prefer a buck or doe with blue eyes, moonspots, polled, and good conformation?


----------



## Rancho Draco

A buck so he can pass it on to everyone

Bezoar or buckskin


----------



## Goatastic43

Buckskin 

(Color) Bezoar or caramel


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Bezoar

Brown or black goat?


----------



## Tanya

Black goat

Corset or loose hanging dress


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Neither. I think I look weird dresses. Lol

Shorts or jeans in summer?


----------



## Rancho Draco

I mostly wear jeans. I tear up my legs too much if I wear shorts

Jeans or leggings


----------



## toth boer goats

Jeans

Brown eyes or blue?


----------



## i like my goats

blue

moon spots or polled


----------



## EJskeleton

Moon spots

two huge kids or three smaller kids


----------



## i like my goats

Two big kids

2 does or 2 bucks in 1 kidding


----------



## K.B.

2 does 

Flannel pajamas or leggings

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Neither. Lol I never wear either of those. 

Queen or king size bed?


----------



## Tanya

Queen size bed

Local rock band or international rock band


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Neither. Not a fan of rock music

Listening to old hymns or newer Christian radio?


----------



## i like my goats

Old hymns 

Kidding during the day or at night


----------



## Rancho Draco

Daytime. I don't get enough sleep as it is

Be there for the labor or find babies on the ground


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Be there for labor! 

Big barn that is inconvenient or small barn that is convenient?


----------



## K.B.

Big barn more room for the goatsies  

Australian Shepard or chihuahua 



Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Aussie

Australian shepherd or Australian cattle dog?


----------



## Goatastic43

Shepard 

Lava lamp or Himalayan salt lamp


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Himalayan salt lamp

Boston terrier of French bulldog?


----------



## Goatastic43

Boston Terrier 

Yorkie or Poodle


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Poodle

Puppy or kitten?


----------



## Tanya

Nether 

Balet or jazz


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Neither

Early morning or late night


----------



## Goatastic43

Late night

Sunrise or sunset


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Sunset

Sleep in or rise early?


----------



## Tanya

Rise Early

Corn flakes or fresh baked muffins


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Fresh baked muffins

Breakfast or dinner


----------



## Boers4ever

Dinner
Chocolate ice cream or fruit flavored ice cream.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Chocolate

Sweet or sour candy


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Sour

Strawberries or blueberries


----------



## 21goaties

Strawberries

Yellow corn chips or blue corn chips


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Blue corn

Root beer or Dr. Pepper


----------



## Rancho Draco

Root beer

Dark or light soda


----------



## yankeedoodle

Dark

with ice or without


----------



## Iluvlilly!

With ice

Soda or Gatorade


----------



## Goatastic43

Gatorade, I hate soda

Blue or red Gatorade


----------



## MellonFriend

Blue. Although orange is my favorite.

Strawberries or watermelon


----------



## Rancho Draco

Strawberries! I do love both though

Blackberries or raspberries


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Raspberries

This or that?


----------



## Tanya

This and that.... 

nose shots or belly shots


----------



## Goatastic43

Nose shots (assuming you mean goat pictures right?) 

Chocolate or vanilla


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Vanilla. Yes I’m weird like that. As you may already know. 

Ireland or Scotland?


----------



## Goatastic43

Vanilla! How could you! Lol

Ireland 

England or France


----------



## AmyM505

England

Italy or Greece?


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Italy

Australia or Britain?


----------



## K.B.

Australia!

Norway  or Sweden  

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Tanya

Sweden

New Zealand or Mauritius


----------



## KY Goat Girl

New Zealand

South America or Europe?


----------



## Goatastic43

Europe

Australia or Asia


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Australia

Bolivia or Papua New Guinea?


----------



## Tanya

Bolivia

South Africa or Ghana... (I know which one I would pick...


----------



## AmyM505

South Africa

Spain or Morocco?


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Spain 

Egg nog or hot chocolate?


----------



## Rancho Draco

Chocolate. I do love egg nog though

Milkshake or sundae


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Sundae

Ice cream or gelato?


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Ice cream

Orange or lime sorbet?


----------



## Rancho Draco

Lime

Pineapple or lime


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Pineapple

Orange or lemon?


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Orange but I like both

computer or phone


----------



## MellonFriend

Computer

Fantasy or Sci-Fi


----------



## Rancho Draco

Fantasy

Picture book or novel


----------



## Boers4ever

Novel. Especially fantasy novels with hand illustrated pictures. Those are awesome. 
Peanut butter or regular butter on toast?


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Peanut butter

PB&J or PB&Honey?


----------



## Tanya

PB and Honey...

Greens (Salad) or cooked Veggies


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Cooked veggies

Fruit or veggies?


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Fruit but i like both!

TNPTPH mushrooms or olives


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Very hard choice.  I guess olives but I really like mushrooms too. 

Black or green olives?


----------



## i like my goats

green olives 

pork or beef ( you can put neither)


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Beef

Turkey or chicken (to eat)


----------



## FizzyGoats

Turkey

Salad dressing: Ranch or Italian


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Ranch

Ranch or ketchup with your chicken nuggets (I might be a bit weird lol)


----------



## Rancho Draco

I love both but I would have to go with ketchup

Honey mustard or ranch


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Ranch

Honey mustard or barbecue sauce?


----------



## Goatastic43

Honey Mustard

Ranch or chic’ fil A sauce


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Chick-Fil-A sauce! 

Apple or pear tree?


----------



## Boers4ever

Pear tree
Camper trailer or RV


----------



## KY Goat Girl

KY Goat Girl said:


> Chick-Fil-A sauce!
> 
> Apple or pear tree?


RV

Truck or jeep?


----------



## goathiker

Truck

Hatchback or station wagon?


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Hatchback

Orange juice or coffee


----------



## goathiker

Orange juice 

Hash brown casserole or quiche?


----------



## Rancho Draco

Hash brown casserole

Apple or pecan pie


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Upside down apple pie with a pecan and crumble topping. (Simply delicious)

Creative tendencies on display or spectator for any branch of the arts?


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Spectator

Cash or card when paying


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Cash

Drive thru or dine in


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Dine it

Hot dog or hamburger?


----------



## Rancho Draco

Hamburger

With yellow or golden mustard?


----------



## MellonFriend

Yellow.

Right or left? 😄


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Hmm probably right

TNPTPH wants to move to Wisconsin


----------



## Rancho Draco

False. It's only 10 minutes away and I don't want to move anyways. 

TNPTPH plans to move within the year


----------



## KY Goat Girl

False

Tnptph has had a busy week


----------



## Goatastic43

Well this game got all messed up 

Busy week 

Fruit or chocolate smoothie


----------



## KY Goat Girl

I just noticed that. 

Chocolate

Plane or car ride?


----------



## Boers4ever

Car. I hate airports. 
Doe or wether for a pet.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Doe

Keep a buck or use someone else’s?


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Keep a buck

More goats or stay at the number you are at


----------



## Goatastic43

More goats obviously 

Meat or dairy goats


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Dairy

Kiko or Boer?


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Boer

Pygmy or Kiko


----------



## Goatastic43

Pygmy

Nigerian or Nubian


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Hard one so can I say mini Nubian?  

Kinder or Lamancha?


----------



## Goatastic43

Oh gosh, that’s really hard

Probably Kinder, but LaMancha is super close 

Alpine or Saanen


----------



## MellonFriend

Alpine because I don't think I could take having only white goats.

Up or down


----------



## Rancho Draco

Same! I need some color in a goat. All white isn't for me.

Up

Sideways or diagonally


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Sideways

Just music or music with singing?


----------



## MellonFriend

Music with singing

Coughing or sneezing


----------



## Iluvlilly!

that's a hard one. Probably sneezing 

cold or flu


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Neither? 

Summer or winter?


----------



## Goatastic43

SUMMER!

Fall or spring


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Fall, we usually never have a nice spring around here ends up going straight to summer


TNPTPH likes rainy days


----------



## Rancho Draco

True. It forces me to actually clean the house

Homemade or store bought


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Depends on what it is but if it’s homemade it makes you good. 

Dog or cat?


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Dog

Goldfish or parrot


----------



## Goatastic43

Goldfish

(Why every time I try to come up with something, chocolate or vanilla is the first thing I get?! ) 

Chocolate or vanilla


----------



## Rancho Draco

Pretty sure I've answered this before😂

Chocolate

Butterscotch or peanut butter


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Peanut butter! 

Reese’s or Snickers?


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Snickers

sour patch kids or three musketeers


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Three musketeers! 

Twix or Reese’s?


----------



## MellonFriend

Reese's

The ability to fly or have super speed


----------



## Rancho Draco

Ability to fly

Bird wings or butterfly wings


----------



## MellonFriend

Oooo good one. Bird wings, I think.

Hooves or paws


----------



## 21goaties

Paws since I don't have to trim them (other than the nails) and they have toebeans! But I love hooves too

UPS or FedEx


----------



## Iluvlilly!

UPS

Small packages or big packages


----------



## MellonFriend

Big one! More stuff to get in them. 😄 

Socks or slippers


----------



## K.B.

Slippers lol I hate wet socks or stepping in something  

Hot or cold   

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Goatastic43

Hot

Action or Comedy films


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Action

Cast iron or non-stick to cook?


----------



## Rancho Draco

Definitely cast iron. I couldn't live without it

DIY or hire a professional


----------



## KY Goat Girl

DIY. Lol

Farm or ranch?


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Oooh I love both but probably farm

Chevy or Ford


----------



## Goatastic43

CHEVY!!

Toyota or Nissan


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Neither. 

Chevy or Dodge?


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Dodge

Truck or car


----------



## AmyM505

Truck

Books or movies


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Books

Computer or TV


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Tv

Laptop or desktop?


----------



## Chiknoodle

KY Goat Girl said:


> Tv
> 
> Laptop or desktop?


Laptop 
A brother or a sister


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Sister! I have four of them 😂
Alfalfa pellets or timothy pellets


----------



## The Goat

Ummm Alfalfa. 

Responding to this or hanging with your goats


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

How dare you ask such a question😂 I shouldn’t have to answer it’s SO obvious which is right! ( goats ) 😝


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Spring or summer


----------



## The Goat

Summer. 

and it is obvious lol


----------



## The Goat

Nigerian dwarfs or pygmy


----------



## The Goat

I would be disappointed if you did not say goats


----------



## KY Goat Girl

ND

Local feed store or TSC?


----------



## The Goat

Local feed. 


Goats or dogs


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

😬😳


----------



## The Goat

This one is hard I would not answer lol


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I definitely won’t 😂


----------



## The Goat

Then how will it work


----------



## The Goat

All change it 


goats or cats


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Goats
Breakfast or dinner


----------



## The Goat

Dinner. 


TGS or YouTube


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

TGS!!!
Horse or donkey 😂


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Horse

100 goats or $10,000?


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

10,000 because I couldn’t have a 100 goats but I could buy my goats stuff and get a few new goats 😉😂
Jersey or Red Angus


----------



## Boers4ever

Red angus 
Pasture or feedlot


----------



## The Goat

Pasture or feed load.

Because I don’t have any pastures. 


Highland cattle or Texas longhorns


----------



## Chiknoodle

Highland cattle
Fainting goat or Pygmy


----------



## Rancho Draco

Pygmy

Goats with short or long legs


----------



## The Goat

Short. 


Meat goats or dairy goats or hair goats


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Dairy

Cast iron skillet or non stick?


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Dairy

Cast iron skillet or non stick?


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Cast iron skillet
Bacon or steak 😂 ( gonna make it hard )


----------



## KY Goat Girl

That’s not hard. Lol Definitely steak

Hamburger or hotdog


----------



## MellonFriend

Hamburger if it's made of goat burger, hotdog if it's not. 

Wings or gills


----------



## The Goat

Wings.


Cows or goats


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Can I have both? 

Pigs or cows?


----------



## The Goat

Cows 

but I would like both. 


Sheep or goats


----------



## KY Goat Girl

That’s a dumb question Def goats

Horse or sheep?


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

horses all the way! 
cat or rabbit


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Rabbit

Chickens or ducks?


----------



## Rancho Draco

Chickens 100% I hate ducks

Turkey or chicken


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Chickens
Hoof trimming or vaccinations


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Hoof trimming

Copper or sel/e gel


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Copper. I don’t use the seal/ e gel I use replamin it has more sel. In it and you can dose it weekly, I do it monthly tho 🙃
Chemical dewormer or herbal dewormer


----------



## KY Goat Girl

I would prefer herbal but have found chemical does better and I haven’t had to worm in months. 

Brown/white or black/white goat?


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Black and white 
Dapples or moon spotted


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Moonspotted but I think it’s the same thing  

Blue eyes or moonspots


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I think it’s dapples can be white or on white and moonspots can’t


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Moonspots 
Cream/white or gold/white


----------



## The Goat

Gold/white.


Discord or messages


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Messages 
Lady or Mariah


----------



## The Goat

I don’t know what those are


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

My two goat kids names 😂. Mariah is on the left Lady is on the right .


----------



## The Goat

Mariah. 



Alpines or Nigerian


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I want a Alpine so Alpine it is lol
Alpines or Lamanchas


----------



## The Goat

Alpines. 



Lion or tigger


----------



## MellonFriend

I think you meant Lion or Tiger? 😄 

Hmm... that's tough. I think I'd pick tiger. 🐅

Spots or stripes


----------



## Goatastic43

Spots!


Moonspots or buckskin


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Buckskin! 

Monkey or gorilla


----------



## Tanya

Arangotang?

Banana split or chocolate sunday


----------



## The Goat

Both are Gross. 





Meat goats or dairy goats


----------



## Tanya

Dairy goats

Cake sprinkles or icing sugar


----------



## Chiknoodle

Icing sugar
Brownie or Blondie


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Brownie
Sweet tea or coke


----------



## MellonFriend

Coke 

Coke or Pepsi


----------



## Chiknoodle

MellonFriend said:


> Coke
> 
> Coke or Pepsi


Pepsi
Watermelon or Honeydew melon


----------



## The Goat

Water Mellon. 



TGS or ‎Homesteading Today


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

TGS 
Weed em n reap or blue cactus dairy goats


----------



## The Goat

That’s 
Easy 

Weed em reep!!!!!!!! 



Arms family homestead or 

ima survivor sanctuary


----------



## The Goat

Hint it’s easily


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Neither 😒


----------



## The Goat

But…. ima Survivor sanctuary is amazing


----------



## The Goat

Well it’s your turn…


----------



## The Goat




----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Gator or golf cart


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

😂


----------



## The Goat

Are you talking about that animal. If you are then gator.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Nope it’s kinda like Ranger 😂 I call it a farm golf cart


----------



## The Goat

I looked it up and I say. 




Gator


----------



## The Goat

Goat or dragon


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Goat, it’s always going to be goat 😱😂
One friendly goat or five unfriendly goats


----------



## MellonFriend

What!? But- but- dragons aren't real. So how am I supposed to pick between something I can have and something I can't?! _Sighs forcefully_ 😑 I'm going to say goat because I imagine that if there were dragons they would take a ton of care and probably would be super smart plus I have a fear of fire and unless we can defiregland our dragons, I'd have to pass on that amount of house burning down that would inevitably go on with owning a pet dragon SO in conclusion: Goat it is.

Oops and I took too long to answer so I'll answer that one too. Only one friendly goat. Definitely not a fan of unfriendly goats.

Pivot to completely unrelated question:
Rice or beans


----------



## The Goat

1.





A new Horse you can ride or a new goat


----------



## The Goat

Beans


----------



## The Goat

MellonFriend said:


> What!? But- but- dragons aren't real. So how am I supposed to pick between something I can have and something I can't?! _Sighs forcefully_  I'm going to say goat because I imagine that if there were dragons they would take a ton of care and probably would be super smart plus I have a fear of fire and unless we can defiregland our dragons, I'd have to pass on that amount of house burning down that would inevitably go on with owning a pet dragon SO in conclusion: Goat it is.
> 
> Oops and I took too long to answer so I'll answer that one too. Only one friendly goat. Definitely not a fan of unfriendly goats.
> 
> Pivot to completely unrelated question:
> Rice or beans


You thot of every thing.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Pinto beans! 😋


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

The Goat said:


> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new Horse you can ride or a new goat


New horse! I’m not ready for a new goat lol


----------



## The Goat




----------



## The Goat

Chinchilla or rabbit


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Rabbit
Blue or yellow


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

This is my nieces pet bunny. She loves snuggling and sleeping on you 🥰


----------



## The Goat

Awww.  blue. 



Lord of the rings or 
Narnia


----------



## Goatastic43

Are you trying to tear my heart out?! 

Lord of the Rings, but BARELY 

Star Wars or Star Trek


----------



## The Goat

I’m not.


I’ve never watched ether so 


Star Wars. 




Marvel or dc


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Neither. I’m a Star Wars fan. Lol

Old Narnia movies or Disney remake Narnia movies?


----------



## The Goat

I’ve not watched the movie. 







Llama or Alpaca


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Alpaca 
Inside or outside


----------



## The Goat

Outside 


even tho I spend allot of Time inside when it gets this hot. 




Texas longhorn or snake


----------



## toth boer goats

Texas longhorn. 


Picnic or restaurant?


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Picnic 
BBQ shoulder or BBQ hamburger steak 😋


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Steak

Banana or orange?


----------



## The Goat

Hmmmm orange. 




Cattle or dog


----------



## toth boer goats

Dog

Cloudy or sunshine?


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Sunshine!
Toth this one is for you!
Colored Boers or traditional Boers


----------



## toth boer goats

Haha colored. 😁


Boers or Nubians?


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Team Boer! I love Nubians but there’s just something about a Boer 😍


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Savannas or Khalahri Reds


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Savannas

Nigerian dwarf or Pygmy?


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Nigis
Saturday or Sunday


----------



## Rancho Draco

Pygmy 😍 Only the good ones though

Roaned or solid colored


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Roaned 
Pasture or woods ( for goats )


----------



## The Goat

Oh my goodness I’ve not got any notifications on here all day.

Oh and forest


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

😂 I wondered where you were at!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Rancho Draco said:


> Pygmy  Only the good ones though
> 
> Roaned or solid colored


Solid (yes I’m weird) 

White or brown goat


----------



## The Goat

Brown. And how much have I missed I’m still not getting notifications so I’m just going on peoples accounts and seeing where they posted lol. 


Gold goats or red goats


----------



## The Goat

I’ve been sitting here crying the hole day like why has nobody posted


----------



## KY Goat Girl

The Goat said:


> Brown. And how much have I missed I’m still not getting notifications so I’m just going on peoples accounts and seeing where they posted lol.
> 
> 
> Gold goats or red goats


Gold

Black or white


----------



## Goatastic43

White

Sweeping the barn or clearing away cobwebs


----------



## Rancho Draco

I'd rather sweep the barn but I know how much you love your cobwebs 😜

Dirt floor or wood floor in stalls


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Dirt floor! Much easier to to clean. I have both so speaking from experience  

Barn with 4 big stalls or 6 small ones


----------



## Tanya

6 small ones.

Cool breeze or warm wind


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Cool breeze

Cloudy but hot day or sunny but cold day


----------



## Tanya

Sunny but cold day.

Fresh farmers market or supermarket


----------



## The Goat

Ummm supermarkets i little Easer. 



Nigerian dwarfs or alpines


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Hard choice but ND because I already raise them. Lol

Boers or kikos


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Boers! I dislike kikos their conformation is awful 
Roses or daisies


----------



## The Goat

Roses 


Chicken or red jungle fowl


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Chicken 
Gravel road or blacktop


----------



## The Goat

Even though the blacktop would be better you can not tell me that the gravel sound isn’t amazing but it dose get annoying lol 

Gravel. 



Tgs website or app


----------



## KY Goat Girl

They both are good for different things I’m trying to do but I like the app best. 

Dr. Pepper or Pepsi


----------



## Goatastic43

Neither lol? I hate anything coke like

Chocolate or powdered mini donuts?


----------



## The Goat

Neither. 


Leave TGS for 10 billion$Or stay


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh dear, that is a unfair choice.

The money would be very tempting, however, I have to stay with TGS family. 


Potato chips or salad?


----------



## The Goat

Potato chips. 


Tgs or infinity $


----------



## KY Goat Girl

TGS. 

Stay home or go on vacations


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Stay home. What’s a vacation I’ve heard my goats talking about one of those but they won’t tell me what it is 😂🤷🏻‍♀️
board fence or cattle panel fence


----------



## The Goat

That’s hard…..

Oh I’m to late. 



Ok then cattle panels 


TGS Or infinity help infinity animals and infinity land


----------



## BrookeCHope

Can the help be The Goat spot? 


Meat or Dairy?


----------



## The Goat

😂lol dairy. 


Milk or 👉water👈
👆👆👆


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Water unless it’s chocolate milk. Lol

Fried okra or mashed potatoes


----------



## The Goat

Potato. 



Weed em reep or blue cactus dairy goats


----------



## Goatastic43

BCDG

Apple or orange juice?


----------



## The Goat

Orange.




Hmmm clouds or rain


----------



## MellonFriend

Clouds

In the sky or underground


----------



## The Goat

Sky


----------



## The Goat

Fox or dog


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Dog

Wolf or coyote?


----------



## The Goat

Wolf 👑


Texas or Kentucky


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Hard one! They both have their cons.  Can I have both? Texas has open land but Kentucky has plenty of water. Lol

Mayo or miracle whip


----------



## Goatastic43

Mayo for sure

Salt or butter


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Salt

Sweetlix or Purina Wind and Rain


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Sweetlix! My goats wouldn’t touch the wind and rain 😂
Replamin or sel / e gel


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Sel/E. 

Mouse or snake


----------



## The Goat

Snake.


rat or crocodile


----------



## The Goat

But I planned that one just to make it hard for ky goat girl 😂


----------



## KY Goat Girl

That’s easy.  Definitely rat. 

Rat or mouse


----------



## Rancho Draco

Mouse. I'm honestly a bit scared of rats. I had a family member that had a toe bitten off by one. 

Chickadee or goldfinch


----------



## Goatastic43

Goldfinch 

Barn or tree swallows?


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Rancho Draco said:


> Mouse. I'm honestly a bit scared of rats. I had a family member that had a toe bitten off by one.
> 
> Chickadee or goldfinch


😳


----------



## The Goat

KY Goat Girl said:


> Hard one! They both have their cons.  Can I have both? Texas has open land but Kentucky has plenty of water. Lol
> 
> Mayo or miracle whip


You have to give a real answer that took so long to think of and I made it just for you


----------



## The Goat

Goatastic43 said:


> Goldfinch
> 
> Barn or tree swallows?


Barn swallow. 



Cottonmouth or copper head


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Come on KY goat girl ya gotta pick Kentucky 😉……. Just kidding you don’t have to pick 😂


----------



## KY Goat Girl

The Goat said:


> You have to give a real answer that took so long to think of and I made it just for you


That’s so hard though  Kentucky them. It does have some flat land around us and it has plenty of water.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

The Goat said:


> Barn swallow.
> 
> 
> 
> Cottonmouth or copper head


Copperhead. At least I’ve been around them and know what to be looking for.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Oops, Eastern or western diamond back rattlesnake?


----------



## The Goat

Eastern.

Texas or Arizona


----------



## The Goat

You know Texas is beter every thing is bigger we even got longhorns


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Texas 
Kentucky or Tennessee


----------



## The Goat

I know nothing about ether so all just take your word and say Kentucky.


Samurai or knight


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Samurai 

Cowboy or Indian


----------



## The Goat

Texas cowboys😉

Deer or goats


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Goats

Deer meat or elk meat


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Dear meat 😋 
Fresh eggs or fresh milk


----------



## The Goat

fresh milk.

Covid or snowvid


----------



## Goatastic43

The Goat said:


> I know nothing about ether so all just take your word and say Kentucky.


How dare you!


----------



## Goatastic43

The Goat said:


> fresh milk.
> 
> Covid or snowvid


I have no idea what snowvid is, but it must be better then Covid, so snowvid 

Ok The Goat, I’ll give you a chance to give the correct answer this time 

Tennessee or Kentucky?


----------



## The Goat

Oh come on I can’t choose the question you basically asked was who’s the beter forum friend and I can’t answer that sorry all take this one to googles hands


----------



## The Goat

Kentucky’s 4 degrees cooler so……,.
Sorry but in this world that’s how it works…. Kentucky ☹


All let somebody else answer it to 
Kentucky or Tennessee


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Goatastic43 said:


> I have no idea what snowvid is, but it must be better then Covid, so snowvid
> 
> Ok The Goat, I’ll give you a chance to give the correct answer this time
> 
> Tennessee or Kentucky?


Are you in TN?


----------



## The Goat

She is and it’s your turn


----------



## The Goat

Or somebody’s


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

KY but TN is a slight second lol
Horns or disbudded


----------



## Goatastic43

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> Are you in TN?


Yes lol.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Oh cool I’m really close to the TN KY line


----------



## The Goat

Disbudded.
Gold goats or blue eyes


----------



## The Goat

.


----------



## The Goat

Disbudded.

Gold goats or blue eyes


----------



## KY Goat Girl

The Goat said:


> Oh come on I can’t choose the question you basically asked was who’s the beter forum friend and I can’t answer that sorry all take this one to googles hands


It wouldn’t have hurt either me or Goatastic’s feelings whichever you pick.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

The Goat said:


> Disbudded.
> 
> Gold goats or blue eyes


Blue eyes

Brown eyes or black goat?


----------



## The Goat

brown 

Gold goats or white and black goats


----------



## The Goat

KY Goat Girl said:


> It wouldn’t have hurt either me or Goatastic’s feelings whichever you pick.


Lol the temperature is the real tie breaker


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Don’t forget I’m in KY 😂


----------



## KY Goat Girl

The Goat said:


> Lol the temperature is the real tie breaker


But 4 degrees isn’t THAT much difference.


----------



## The Goat

I know nothing about those places All I got is y’all’s words and I trust that word 😂


----------



## The Goat

Don’t worry doe c I did not 😂


----------



## The Goat

I never thot I’d know people from ky lol 😂or any where but the lone star


----------



## The Goat

The Goat said:


> brown
> 
> Gold goats or white and black goats


We are here


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Black/white 

Gold or buckskin goats


----------



## The Goat

Gold.
Leave Kentucky or leave TGS. Sorry guys but I need a real answer this time.

sorry my friends for all the hard questions😏


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Nope


----------



## The Goat

Come on you can answer 😕


----------



## The Goat

It’s not like any one will be mad when you say TGS because I’m sure that’s what your thinking.


It’s not what I would be thinking tho.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I can’t goatie 😂


----------



## The Goat

Yes you can miss doe c 😪you have to or the ⌨game will never work 🥺


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Somebody else will haha


----------



## The Goat

But it’s meant for the people from Kentucky. Why are you so loyal to your state. Tell me why it’s so amazing


----------



## Rancho Draco

The Goat said:


> Gold.
> Leave Kentucky or leave TGS. Sorry guys but I need a real answer this time.
> 
> sorry my friends for all the hard questions😏


Leave Kentucky 😉

Apple or pear


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Rancho Draco said:


> Leave Kentucky 😉
> 
> Apple or pear


Thanks for the save rancho draco 😂


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I can’t figure out why my messages are double posting


----------



## The Goat

😪🥺😔😕😟😖😤🤪😠😡🗯😪☹🥹🙏🏼🙂😌🥲😂🤣🤣😂😅🤣😂


----------



## The Goat

Doe c I think they are just for you because I don’t see another post


----------



## The Goat

Apple


----------



## The Goat

Well that’s not getting me any where.

Would you move to Africa since land is so cheap if they gave freedoms to the people


----------



## The Goat

That’s where we are at 👆


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Why are you picking on us Kentuckians?  You need to come see for yourself why it’s so great.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Black bear or brown bear?


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

KY Goat Girl said:


> Why are you picking on us Kentuckians?  You need to come see for yourself why it’s so great.


Woohoo your part of the Kentuckians group now! 😆


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Also so true 
Black bear 
White bread or wear bread


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Wheat*


----------



## The Goat

Why did you skip me I was not even going after y’all any more


----------



## The Goat

Here all look up what ky looks like


----------



## The Goat

I Looked it up and I saw. A vidoe that said. 


(DETH TOLL KY FLOODING RISES AGAIN Government says. )





Maybe y’all have a little to much water I think 
[mention]DDFN [/mention] rain dance worked to well 


stay safe


----------



## The Goat

Sorry for ky goat girl sorry doe c 😅


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

We were just joking 😂


----------



## The Goat

I know you are I was to lol so why did you skip me


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I didn’t know we were going in turns lol


----------



## The Goat

We weren’t but ky girl thot it was to hard so she 
just Skipped it 😂lol


----------



## The Goat

White bread.


goats or TGS


----------



## The Goat

😏


----------



## The Goat

This should work.  don’t worry my Favorite Kentucky friends I’m not going after you any more…….. 

I’m going after every one


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

😂 you go goatie 😆


----------



## The Goat

Oh I forgot to add it lol.

GOATS or TGS😂


----------



## KY Goat Girl

GOATS (and sorry I skipped you. I didn’t even see that. I thought you had forgotten to put a “this or that” 

Horses or mules


----------



## The Goat

it’s fine. I’m just kidding. oh that 👈could be used as a joke lol.
Horses.

whale or shark


----------



## toth boer goats

Whale

Scary movie or western movie?


----------



## The Goat

Western movie. 



TGS or house / cabin / hotels


----------



## Goatastic43

Western

Marvel or DC?


----------



## KY Goat Girl

The Goat said:


> Western movie.
> 
> 
> 
> TGS or house / cabin / hotels


TGS


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Goatastic43 said:


> Western
> 
> Marvel or DC?


I think you know my answer.  Neither

Basset hound or beagle


----------



## The Goat

Basset Hound. 




Dog or cat


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Dog 
White clouds or no clouds


----------



## The Goat

White clouds. 
it’s to hot to not have clouds 😂

Car or bike


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Bike

Horse or bike


----------



## The Goat

That’s so simple horse. 


Horse or the John Deer gator


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Gator. Lol Much easier to take care of even though I do like horses. When I did have a horse I used the Gator more than my horse. 

Gator or Kubota RTV


----------



## The Goat

Gator. 


Chicken or red jungle fowl


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Chicken 
English or western riding


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Western! 

Pony cart or two horse wagon


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Two horse wagon
Tv or a book


----------



## The Goat

… depends what book my goat book over TV but TV over most books lol. 


Lama or alpaca


----------



## Goatastic43

Alpaca


Mini donkey or mini horse


----------



## The Goat

Mini donkeys would have more uses so mini donkey. 

Donkeys or horse


----------



## toth boer goats

Horse 


Dining out or BBQ at home?


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Dining out

Fast food or “Mama’s Kitchen” (home)


----------



## The Goat

Home!!!!! I’m a introvert kinda I can talk to people but I would rather stay home. 


Keep a Ostrich or Lion


----------



## Boers4ever

Hopefully that was supposed to say “lion” lol. 
Ostrich 
Purse or back pack (a lady question, I know)


----------



## The Goat

Me not being a lady but I will take this one on! 

I’m not Bias but the backpack is easer to Cary. Lol 

Dog or goat


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Goaties got it down 😂


----------



## The Goat

But but but but but…… it actually goes over your back and stays on you better. 



Ok Lady’s feel free to take it away all revert it back to backpack or purse


----------



## The Goat

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> Goaties got it down


That’s what you want me to do right? Or was the question just to hard


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

The Goat said:


> But but but but but…… it actually goes over your back and stays on you better.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Lady’s feel free to take it away all revert it back to backpack or purse


It means your very right 😂


----------



## The Goat

Oh ok


----------



## KY Goat Girl

The Goat said:


> But but but but but…… it actually goes over your back and stays on you better.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Lady’s feel free to take it away all revert it back to backpack or purse


Backpack

Narnia books or movies


----------



## The Goat

I will never watch the movie!!!!!! 
Book. 


YouTube or Netflix


----------



## KY Goat Girl

The Goat said:


> I will never watch the movie!!!!!!
> Book.
> 
> 
> YouTube or Netflix


I gotta know now, why would you never watch the movies? 

YouTube. Netflix has gone off the deep end. 

LGD or herding dog


----------



## The Goat

KY Goat Girl said:


> I gotta know now, why would you never watch the movies?
> 
> YouTube. Netflix has gone off the deep end.
> 
> LGD or herding dog


Because I was told it would Ruin the book. 


I know more about LGA but herding dogs sound so cool. 


LGA 


Goat or sheep


----------



## KY Goat Girl

The Goat said:


> Because I was told it would Ruin the book.
> 
> 
> I know more about LGA but herding dogs sound so cool.
> 
> 
> LGA
> 
> 
> Goat or sheep


Well the movies might not follow the books exactly, but I wouldn’t say they ruin the books. I honestly prefer the movies over the books (I haven’t read them all but as far as the ones I have read, I like the movie made from it better). 

Well definitely goat! 

Hill or valley


----------



## MellonFriend

Hill

Pizza or Burger


----------



## The Goat

That’s so hard!!!!!!!! 
It depends on the time or what I have eaten lol. 
Pizza 

Pizza or Tacos


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Pizza! 

Taco or burrito


----------



## KY Goat Girl

The Goat said:


> That’s so hard!!!!!!!!
> It depends on the time or what I have eaten lol.
> Pizza
> 
> Pizza or Tacos


Oops. Lol

Pizza 

Taco or burrito


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

KY Goat Girl said:


> I gotta know now, why would you never watch the movies?
> 
> YouTube. Netflix has gone off the deep end.
> 
> LGD or herding dog


That’s so true about Netflix lol


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Indi is a herding dog. She has basic herding commands down and knows about 30 tricks, phrases and commands 😊 she is my heart dog 🧡


----------



## The Goat

Burrito. 


Dolphins or whale. 

And I know they are the same but I mean the 
Category most people put them into.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Dolphins 
Chicken or beef


----------



## The Goat

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> Indi is a herding dog. She has basic herding commands down and knows about 30 tricks, phrases and commands  she is my heart dog


30 tricks!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Goat

Beef!!!!!! 


Brisket or pork


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

The Goat said:


> 30 tricks!!!!!!!!


Yup and still in training. She five I’ve had her since she was five weeks she was weaned way to early but I loved her 🧡


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Pork if it’s BBQ if not brisket 
Cupcake or muffin 😂


----------



## The Goat

Muffins I despise cupcakes. 😂

Corn or watermelon


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Watermelon! 

Orange or apple


----------



## The Goat

Apple. 


Last person to post here forum game or this game


----------



## The Goat

I’m running out of ideas


----------



## KY Goat Girl

This game! 

Wii or Nintendo Switch


----------



## Rancho Draco

I'd have to say Wii only because I've never used a switch

Green or red apples


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

This game lol
Grass or trees


----------



## The Goat

Red apples.


And that’s a hard one………. Trees would make me live better in Texas. 



Texas or Minnesota


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Texas

Disney land or Disney world?


----------



## The Goat

Hmmmmmmmmmmmdisney world looks better. 


Star Wars or avengers


----------



## Goatastic43

Star Wars 

Narnia or Lord of the Rings


----------



## The Goat

What that’s to hard!!!!!! Narnia has a better book and lord of the rings has the better movie. 


Llama or alpaca


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Alpaca

Lamb or chick


----------



## Rancho Draco

Chick

Guinea or chicken chick


----------



## The Goat

Chicken. 



Staying up late or getting up early


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

NEITHER I’m whipped 😂😴
Lots of blankets or no blankets


----------



## The Goat

Lots. 

Bed or barn


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Barn. 

House or cabin


----------



## The Goat

Your a true trooper. 

Is the cabin in goat pastures. 


Cow or dog


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Cow

Pig or sheep?


----------



## The Goat

Pig. 

Sheep or cow


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Cow

Mule of donkey


----------



## The Goat

Mule. 

Australian gator or golf cart


----------



## MellonFriend

Not sure if what an Australian gator is, so I'll take the golf cart. 😋

dogs under 15lbs. or dogs over 90lbs.


----------



## The Goat

Over. 

Oh and that’s just a gator from Australia. 


Wisconsin or Minnesota


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Wisconsin! Born and raised!

Hawaii or Alaska


----------



## Goatastic43

Hawaii

California or Carolina


----------



## The Goat

Carolina


----------



## The Goat

College or no college


----------



## goathiker

Doesn't matter as long as you're a lifetime student. 

Rain forest or desert


----------



## The Goat

Rain forest. 

Cow or sheep


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Cow

Dogs or cats


----------



## The Goat

Dog!!!!!! 
Cat or chickens


----------



## Goatastic43

Cat

Morning doves or pigeons


----------



## MellonFriend

Morning doves! I loooove morning doves.

birds of prey or parrots


----------



## The Goat

Birds of prey!!!!!!!!

Reptiles or birds of prey


----------



## Goatastic43

Birds of prey

Carrots or potatoes?


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Carrots! 

Minecraft or Mario Kart


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Mario cart. I’ve never played Minecraft 😂😬
Jersey or Holstein


----------



## Rancho Draco

Jersey

Angus or Hereford


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Angus
Red Angus or Black Angus


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Rancho Draco said:


> Jersey
> 
> Angus or Hereford


I’m glad you picked Jersey lol.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!




----------



## Rancho Draco

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> Angus
> Red Angus or Black Angus


Black. I love me a black cow!



Doe C Doe boers! said:


> View attachment 235905


What a sweetheart! Who might this be?

Butter or margarine


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

She is a sweetheart 😊. Her name is Ruby she’s my Jersey when she calves I will hopefully get to milk her 😬


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Rancho Draco said:


> Black. I love me a black cow!
> 
> 
> What a sweetheart! Who might this be?
> 
> Butter or margarine


Butter

Yogurt or cheese?


----------



## Iris

KY Goat Girl said:


> Butter
> 
> Yogurt or cheese?


Cheese!! 

Hot or cold weather?


----------



## Boers4ever

Well right now I’ll say cold weather, but during the winter I’ll say hot weather! 
Ketchup or ranch with fries?


----------



## Goatastic43

Ketchup

Pineapple on or off pizza?


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Off, but sometimes it's good on.

Cheese pizza or pepperoni and cheese pizza


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Pepperoni and cheese! 

Spinach, chicken, Alfredo pizza (sooo good! ) or just plain cheese pizza


----------



## Rancho Draco

The fancy one. 

Sharp or mild cheddar


----------



## KY Goat Girl

The fancy one

Sharp

Dumb goat or smart horse


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I already have both but definitely smart horse

Peach or blueberry cobbler 😋


----------



## Goatastic43

Peach!

Grape or orange juice


----------



## Rancho Draco

Orange juice, although I prefer eating grapes

Grapes or raisins


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Grapes 

round or square bales


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Round unless I need them moved. Lol

Jersey or guernsey cow


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I have to answer this one!!! Jersey!

short and wide doe or tall and narrow doe


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Short and wide!!!

Fat or skinny goat


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Well if you look at my goats obviously fat 😂

goat with a nice udder or goat with nice conformation except udder


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Nice udder with bad conformation. 

Hair or wool sheep


----------



## Rancho Draco

I want to love wool sheep but shearing is such a hassle

Meat or dairy sheep


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

KY Goat Girl said:


> Nice udder with bad conformation.
> 
> Hair or wool sheep


😧😂


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Rancho Draco said:


> I want to love wool sheep but shearing is such a hassle
> 
> Meat or dairy sheep


Meat

Beef or dairy cow


----------



## Tanya

Cows..... love any breed

Roosters or hens


----------



## Rancho Draco

Roosters! I'm a sucker for my boys

Ducks or geese


----------



## Tanya

Neither

Red rooster or black rooster


----------



## Rancho Draco

Hmm tough choice but I'd have to go with red. 

Bantam or standard rooster


----------



## Goatastic43

Bantam

Ducks or Quail


----------



## BrookeCHope

Ducks 


Meat or dairy goat’s?


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Dairy

LaMancha or Saanen?


----------



## Rancho Draco

Neither? 🤐
Saanen if I had to choose

Hard or soft cheeses


----------



## BrookeCHope

Soft 

Milking machine or hand milking?


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Never used a milking machine so hand milking. 

Onion or garlic?


----------



## Boers4ever

Garlic!  
Small donut shop or large city bakery.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Donut shop 

Coffee or energy drink?


----------



## Tanya

Coffee

Radio station or cd


----------



## Boers4ever

Radio station. 
Dog-like cat or cat-like dog?


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Dog-like cat (His name was Little Ripper aka Rip)

Stew or chili on cold rainy days?


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Chili! 

Bacon or sausage?


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Bacon!

kidding all at once or spread out?


----------



## KY Goat Girl

At once

Single or triplets?


----------



## Rancho Draco

Triplets. I don't like singles at all.

Solid colors or patterns


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Solid.

spring kids or fall kids?


----------



## MellonFriend

Spring

Bottle raised or dam raised


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Dam raised 
Cow milk or replacer?


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Cow milk

Dairy or beef cow?


----------



## Goatastic43

Beef

Angus or Hereford


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Hereford

Dexter or Mini Jersey?


----------



## Rancho Draco

Oooh hard pic. I'd have to say Dexter

Horned or polled


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Polled because ice ever only had polled cows. 

Longhorn or shorthorn cow?


----------

